# How about those Yankees!



## Triple Threat (Apr 2, 2007)

The 2007 baseball season is underway and it was a good start for the Yankees!  Offense was its usual productive self and the end of the bullpen pitched well.    And to make the day even better, the Red Sox lost to KC.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 2, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> The 2007 baseball season is underway and it was a good start for the Yankees! Offense was its usual productive self and the end of the bullpen pitched well.  And to make the day even better, the Red Sox lost to KC.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 2, 2007)

161 games left to go, my friend


----------



## Christopher J (Apr 2, 2007)

Damn, 1 win against the "Tampa Bay Devil Rays" and your all excited?  
I watched the game and like the Yank'mees to but geez ha ha ha


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 2, 2007)

How about A-Rod missing a dink of a foul pop for an error?  

More importantly, how about me taking another IM pool title?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 3, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> How about A-Rod missing a dink of a foul pop for an error?



He's in midseason form, what can I say?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 3, 2007)

Ok.... How about them Jays


----------



## P-funk (Apr 3, 2007)

who the fuck cares?

The Indians beat the White Sox 12-5.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 3, 2007)

And the Jays beat the Tigers (defending American League Champs)


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 3, 2007)

I have five Yankees on my fantasy team:

Chin Cum Wang
A-ROD
Hideki Matsui
Andy Pettitte
Jorge Posada

Homers for A-ROD and Posada last night!  

Yankees still suck.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 3, 2007)

I have one Yankee (Pettite) and no Red Sox on mine. A guy on my team pretty much took the whole Sox team.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 3, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Ok.... How about them Jays



They've peaked.  It's all downhill from here.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 4, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> They've peaked.  It's all downhill from here.




I will take a peak against the defending American league champs, compared to the Yanks who peaked against a pitiful Devil Ray team


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 4, 2007)

Who do the Jays got goin today? I know they and the Yanks have day games. Beckett starting for the Sox tonight at 8.

EDIT: Just checked. Burnett vs. Robertson. Rainy and 40 in the D right now.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 4, 2007)

Yep Burnett.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 4, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> A guy on my team pretty much took the whole Sox team.



Look at the bright side, he prevented you from making a huge mistake.


----------



## akiss49ers (Apr 5, 2007)

I say the San Francisco Giants will do it this Year 
And we surely beat the crap out of the Yanks when they come to AT&T


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2007)

akiss49ers said:


> I say the San Francisco Giants will do it this Year
> And we surely beat the crap out of the Yanks when they come to AT&T


----------



## danny81 (Apr 11, 2007)

Yanks suck. how about them mets.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2007)

danny81 said:


> Yanks suck. how about them mets.



  min0, book'im.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 11, 2007)

danny81 said:


> Yanks suck. how about them mets.


 

The Mets sure do look good....the Yanks should be coming along. 
A-rod is on fire!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know if you Wankee fans are dillusional or something, but this squad is not that great.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 11, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I don't know if you Wankee fans are dillusional or something, but this squad is not that great.


The Pitching is not that great so far, I think Petitte will do OK and once Wang comes back he'll pick up where he left off. Mussina I hope can still continue.

Basically what the Yanks need is for the starters to try to keep them in games while their sluggers score 6 runs....enough for the middle relief to keep it close for Mariano.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree with min0(s).  The offense should score some runs, and as long as the starters don't suck too bad, they'll be OK.  

That said, getting off to a 2-3 start at home against TB and Balt was not good.

When does Clemens join the rotation?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 11, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> When does Clemens join the rotation?



Please.  If he joins either the Yankees or the Red Sox, American League hitting will pound him.  I'd still like to see him join the Sox for sentimental reasons though.  The Sox could use a decent 5th starter.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm not surprised at how the Yankees have started.  They have a terrible pitching staff and one of the best line-ups ever constructed.  If the offense can power them into the playoffs, anything can happen, but I don't see their pitching doing enough to get them there.

Should be a fun summer..


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Please.  If he joins either the Yankees or the Red Sox, American League hitting will pound him.  I'd still like to see him join the Sox for sentimental reasons though.  The Sox could use a decent 5th starter.



You may have a point there.  Big Unit didn't exactly tear up the AL, did he?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 11, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> You may have a point there.  Big Unit didn't exactly tear up the AL, did he?



He's not exactly tearing up the NL, either.    (he hasn't pitched yet..bad back)


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 11, 2007)

BTW, then the christ is Wang coming back?  I have that fucker on my fantasy team.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 11, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> BTW, then the christ is Wang coming back?  I have that fucker on my fantasy team.



General manager Brian Cashman said Monday that the Yankees are still hoping to get Chien-Ming Wang (hamstring) back at the end of the month.
Wang is expected to make two minor league rehab appearances before returning. "He's coming along," Cashman said. "We???re lining him up for sometime in late April."


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> He's not exactly tearing up the NL, either.    (he hasn't pitched yet..bad back)



Let's see.  42 years old.  Bad back.  Perhaps it's time for him to think about retirement?


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 14, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> The Mets sure do look good....the Yanks should be coming along.
> A-rod is on fire!



As one article recently stated, A-rod may have an MVP year, then go somewhere else.

As for the Yankees.  It's been a while since they won the big one. 2000, right?

I hope they get bumped again this year.

I don't like the big money teams that buy da big players.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 14, 2007)

Big Smoothy said:


> I don't like the big money teams that buy da big players.



I agree.  Screw the Yankees.




oh wait.....ehhh...nevermind


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2007)

What's up with Jeter?  6 errors in 11 games.    Did he spend the winter working out with Arod?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2007)

It didn't take long for Pavano to get back to where he's been the last 2 years - on the disabled list.      And Mussina joined him, too.  So lets' see.  Their starting rotation is now Pettitte and 4 other 1st or 2nd year pitchers.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well we lost BJ Ryan to the 15 day yesterday, after he blew a save. Elbow problems.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2007)

I knew sooner or later Pavano was going on the DL, why did they sign this weakling in the first place.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 16, 2007)

Go Mo!


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 16, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> What's up with Jeter?  6 errors in 11 games.    Did he spend the winter working out with Arod?



He's always been a below average defensive short stop.  The errors he's accumulate thus far this season don't surprise me.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 16, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Go Mo!



Yankee Killer: Marco Scutaro!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> He's always been a below average defensive short stop. The errors he's accumulate thus far this season don't surprise me.


Your right, I always thought Jeter sucked. One day he'll be as good a SS as those on Boston.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Yankee Killer: Marco Scutaro!


Schilling got rocked in his first game this season but he came back, immortals like Mo can have a bad day once in a while.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Go Mo!


Papellbonbon can't fill Mo's jock strap.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 16, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Papellbonbon can't fill Mo's jock strap.


 
2006:

Jonathan Papelbon
35 Saves, 4 Wins, 2 Losses, 75 K's, 0.92 ERA, 0.78 WHIP 

Mariano Rivera
34 Saves, 5 Wins, 5 Losses, 55 K's, 1.80 ERA, 0.96 WHIP


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2007)

1 season baby, call me back in 7 years and 3 championships.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2007)

All joking aside, I think that kid will be the next great closer......only if he's used right and doesn't get abused.

Now back to bashing the smelly sox. Up yours Bosox!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 16, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> 1 season baby, call me back in 7 years and 3 championships.


 
The numbers do the talking. Paps is up and coming, Rivera is on his way out. We're just talkin about two players, screw what happened in the 90's.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 16, 2007)

Sox game got bumped to 12:05 PM today because of the rain. Josh Beckett vs. Ervin Santana. Great matchup. Beckett has impressed me the most out of any Sox player thus far.

Marathon is about to start in 10 mins. too. If it weren't for the rain, Boston would be a madhouse.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 16, 2007)

Then they got the Jays Tomorrow


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> The numbers do the talking. Paps is up and coming, Rivera is on his way out. We're just talkin about two players, screw what happened in the 90's.


Screw what happened last year for that matter, Mo still has some left in him and no matter what happens this season no one can take anything away from him.

He was one of the prime reason the Yanks won.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 16, 2007)

Yep he's easily earned a ticket to Cooperstown.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Sox game got bumped to 12:05 PM today because of the rain. Josh Beckett vs. Ervin Santana. Great matchup. Beckett has impressed me the most out of any Sox player thus far.
> 
> Marathon is about to start in 10 mins. too. If it weren't for the rain, Boston would be a madhouse.


Pettite and Schilling should be a good one this week if it happens.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 16, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Pettite and Schilling should be a good one this week if it happens.


 
I'm hoping the Sox win 1-0 and Pettite gets 20 K's. He's on my fantasy team. Maybe that's another reason I'm pissed about Mariano. Cost Andy a win yesterday


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Yep he's easily earned a ticket to Cooperstown.


He's is also a good guy in this age of greed, I fear the day he leaves.... 

Ummmmm....when is Papelbon up for free agency?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 16, 2007)

The Sox are throwing Schilling, Beckett and Matsuzaka at the Yanks this week.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 16, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Beckett has impressed me the most out of any Sox player thus far.



It's like he's a different pitcher than last year.  Granted it's early in the season, but he's looking great.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> The Sox are throwing Schilling, Beckett and Matsuzaka at the Yanks this week.


Ouch.....


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> It's like he's a different pitcher than last year. Granted it's early in the season, but he's looking great.


He's good, it may have been the switch to a different league.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 16, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Ouch.....



That's ok, you get Wakefield and Tavarez next time.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2007)

The count was 0-2 and he hits the foul pole....


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> That's ok, you get Wakefield and Tavarez next time.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 16, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Your right, I always thought Jeter sucked. One day he'll be as good a SS as those on Boston.



Jeter is one of the best offensive short stops in the game, but please, please tell me you don't buy into the Gold Glove shenanigans and crown him the best defensive short stop in the league.  He's average at best, most statistics (range factor, zone rating, etc.) rate him at or near the bottom of the barrel in terms of defense.

Of course, I'd love to see him in a Sox uniform though..


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 16, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Schilling got rocked in his first game this season but he came back, immortals like Mo can have a bad day once in a while.



Mo can have about a hundred more bad days before I begin to consider him done.  He's the best relief pitcher in baseball history, period.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 16, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> He's is also a good guy in this age of greed, I fear the day he leaves....
> 
> Ummmmm....when is Papelbon up for free agency?



This is his second season, he won't hit arbitration for another two years.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Jeter is one of the best offensive short stops in the game, but please, please tell me you don't buy into the Gold Glove shenanigans and crown him the best defensive short stop in the league. He's average at best, most statistics (range factor, zone rating, etc.) rate him at or near the bottom of the barrel in terms of defense.
> 
> Of course, I'd love to see him in a Sox uniform though..


Your right, I believe he won the GG only because of who he is.....I would say average.
It's rare you ever see him losse a game because of his defense.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> This is his second season, he won't hit arbitration for another two years.


He's going to be a good one, I thought they were crazy to even think about making him a starter.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 16, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Your right, I believe he won the GG only because of who he is.....I would say average.
> It's rare you ever see him losse a game because of his defense.



The Gold Glove award has become completely useless because as you mentioned, players like Jeter win it simply for who they are.

You are right though, he rarely loses a game because of his defense.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 16, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> He's going to be a good one, I thought they were crazy to even think about making him a starter.



Eh...

I'm more skeptical than most.  He pretty much relies on his two-plus pitches and nothing else.  If he can make adjustments over the years as Mo seemed to do, he'll be the next great one.  If he doesn't, I could see a Brad Lidge like crumble a couple years from now.

Also, I agree, he's much better suited for the closers role than he is starting.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 16, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> The Sox are throwing Schilling, Beckett and Matsuzaka at the Yanks this week.



Big deal. The Yankees will counter with Pettitte and    Maybe it will keep raining up here.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 16, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> If he doesn't, I could see a Brad Lidge like crumble a couple years from now.


 
Knock on wood.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 16, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Knock on wood.



I already have, numerous times.


----------



## goandykid (Apr 16, 2007)

How bout dem NATS.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2007)

goandykid said:


> How bout dem NATS.


----------



## akiss49ers (Apr 17, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Yankee Killer: Marco Scutaro!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 17, 2007)

akiss49ers said:


>


Your loving this..........


----------



## akiss49ers (Apr 17, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Your loving this..........



Nice Feature 

Dont worry, the Dodgers are still the number one on my dont like list


----------



## goandykid (Apr 17, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>



 

4-9 and on the way to glory. I went to their loss a week or so ago, the one where they went to 1-6. It was beyond ugly. People kept shouting, including myself, to bring the 'Fons back. John Patterson was terrible. Dmitri Young is atleast 75 years old. Ryan Chruch and Ryan Zimmerman, the local players, are the only highlights.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 17, 2007)

You could always start cheering for the Expos


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 18, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> You could always start cheering for the Expos


You mean the Blow Jays?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 18, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> You mean the Blow Jays?



It was more geared towards Goandy, since the nationals were the expos.

Blow as in cocaine...sweet.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 18, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> It was more geared towards Goandy, since the nationals were the expos.
> 
> Blow as in cocaine...sweet.


I know, I just wanted to spread my love.......Boston can't have all of it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 19, 2007)

Great win for the Yankees today.  Down 6-2, 2 out and bases empty in the bottom of the ninth, they come back to win 8-6 on an A-Rod walkoff HR.  

Next up for the Yankees is Boston.  Let the trash talking begin.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 19, 2007)

Red Sox had a nice comeback win too.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 19, 2007)

Should have just left Halliday in.  What he can't pitch 10 innings and then another 9 the next start?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm liking how the AL east is looking right now. Tight race with the Sox on top


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 19, 2007)

A-Rod is out of his friggin mind right now.  He gets knocked for not being clutch, but the Yanks have never needed him as much as they need him now (well, as far as the regular season goes anyway).


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 19, 2007)

Where are the Chi-sox fans?!?!?! someone should be all over the no-no thrown last night.  Shit he was 1 walk away from a perfect game.


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> A-Rod is out of his friggin mind right now.  He gets knocked for not being clutch, but the Yanks have never needed him as much as they need him now (well, as far as the regular season goes anyway).



Doesnt matter they dont need anyone, they will spend the money to replace anyone!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Doesnt matter they dont need anyone, they will spend the money to replace anyone!



 

Like they have with their destroyed pitching staff?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 20, 2007)

You know, it's kind of fun seeing A-Rod go completely off like this.  Does that make me a bad Red Sox fan?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 20, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Great win for the Yankees today. Down 6-2, 2 out and bases empty in the bottom of the ninth, they come back to win 8-6 on an A-Rod walkoff HR.
> 
> Next up for the Yankees is Boston. Let the trash talking begin.


 
Sunny and high 60's-low 70's all weekend  

Pettitie vs. Schilling
Karstens vs. Beckett
Wright vs. Matsuzaka

Damon
Jeter
Abreu
Rodriguez
Giambi
Posada
Cano
Cabrera
Mienkiewicz

Lugo
Youkilis
Ortiz
Ramirez
Drew
Lowell
Varitek
Crisp
Pedroia

Big edge for Sox in pitching, huge edge for Yanks in hitting. Will good pitching beat great hitting?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 20, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Big edge for Sox in pitching, huge edge for Yanks in hitting. Will good pitching beat great hitting?



Worked for the Tigers.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 20, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> You know, it's kind of fun seeing A-Rod go completely off like this.  Does that make me a bad Red Sox fan?



No, it makes you a closet Yankee fan.   


Didn't you say he's on your fantasy team or was that someone else?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 20, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> No, it makes you a closet Yankee fan.
> 
> 
> Didn't you say he's on your fantasy team or was that someone else?



Him, Posada and Pettitte, along with injured gay boys Matsui and Wang.  

A-Rod's been HUGE for my fantasy team.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Apr 20, 2007)

closet fan indeed


----------



## JOHNYORK (Apr 20, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Worked for the Tigers.



tigers like cards got hot. kc could win the series if they got hot in playoffs.


----------



## beaverdime68 (Apr 20, 2007)

This is going to be the season A-rod should have had last year. I got a good feeling about it


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 20, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> closet fan indeed



Sorry, but one of the qualifications of being a Yankee fan is being a flaming homosexual, which I am not.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 20, 2007)

JOHNYORK said:


> tigers like cards got hot. kc could win the series if they got hot in playoffs.



That would require KC actually making it TO the playoffs.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Sorry, but one of the qualifications of being a Yankee fan is being a flaming homosexual, which I am not.


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 20, 2007)

baseball, yuk


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Fuckin A-rod=


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Fuckin A-rod=





2 hours......I look forward to this game all year


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Cards just beat the Cubbies. And around here that rivalray is bigger than Sox and Yanks. Actually in our eyes its the biggest one in sports.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 20, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Great win for the Yankees today. Down 6-2, 2 out and bases empty in the bottom of the ninth, they come back to win 8-6 on an A-Rod walkoff HR.
> 
> Next up for the Yankees is Boston. Let the trash talking begin.


A-rod will eat Boston up this week.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 20, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> *A-Rod's* been *HUGE* for my *fantasy* team.


I See...............


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Cards just beat the Cubbies. And around here that rivalray is bigger than Sox and Yanks. Actually in our eyes its the biggest one in sports.


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> A-rod will eat Boston up this week.



Nope, now its time for him to choke!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nope, now its time for him to choke!


Shadddup!


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

I will give him this and you had better make this your signature because you may never hear me say another good thing about a Yank again! He is the man right now, there is no one better than A-Rod at this time. And yes he will be a hall of famer, 4-SURE!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> I will give him this and you had better make this your signature because you may never hear me say another good thing about a Yank again! He is the man right now, there is no one better than A-Rod at this time. And yes he will be a hall of famer, 4-SURE!


I am happy for the guy, he went through a hard period last year.

The crap he went through last year was unnecessary.

Let's hope he's not just a Mr. April.


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Albert had one of the best Aprils in history last year and then got hurt for 3 weeks and still put up damn near identical numbers as Howard who won the MVP! Now how can you give it to Howard whenever Albert missed 3 weeks?!?! Also think about it the Cards wouldve never went anywhere without him!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 20, 2007)

A-Rod's going to take Curt Schilling deep in his firt at bat tonight.  I don't want it to happen, I wish I could make it stop, but it's going to happen.


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> A-Rod's going to take Curt Schilling deep in his firt at bat tonight.  I don't want it to happen, I wish I could make it stop, but it's going to happen.



A-rod wont get a hit the whole series!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 20, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> A-Rod's going to take Curt Schilling deep in his firt at bat tonight.  I don't want it to happen, I wish I could make it stop, but it's going to happen.



 

Fucking genius!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 20, 2007)

femalemuscle said:


> baseball, yuk



Thank you for that insightful, thought-provoking tidbit.  If you don't like baseball, why are you reading a baseball thread?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 20, 2007)

AROD!!! Boston


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 20, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> A-Rod's going to take Curt Schilling deep in his firt at bat tonight. I don't want it to happen, I wish I could make it stop, but it's going to happen.


It happened in his second.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 20, 2007)

Petitte's on my fantasy squad


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> It happened in his second.



Guy couldnt be any hotter!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 20, 2007)

Tek


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 20, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> AROD!!! Boston


Deja Vu!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 20, 2007)

Steroids!! He's friggin strong.


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Deja Vu!



Lets get him checked out. Hes going to have antennas poking out of his head anytime, because this fucker is out of this world!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 20, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> You know, it's kind of fun seeing A-Rod go completely off like this.




Then you ought to be having a blast right about now.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 20, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Then you ought to be having a blast right about now.



    

Fucking fags.



















Come on.....how is this not awesome...other than the NY Homos winnning?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>



Dammit keep me updated I am at work.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Dammit keep me updated I am at work.



"Yankees WIN!  TheEEEEEEEEE Yankees...WIN!"

Someone needs to shoot Michael Kay in the throat.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Dammit keep me updated I am at work.



What do you want to know?

A-rod 2 HRs, 4 RBI.  Doubled in the 8th and scored.  Currently 6-2 NY.  1st and 3rd, 1 out.


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

I just like to keep track of A-Rod at this point, the guys is crazy good right now!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> I just like to keep track of A-Rod at this point, the guys is crazy good right now!



*and he's GAY!!!!*


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Hahah....yeah he definitly puffs peter!

But hes a peter puffing fast ball crushing mother fucker right now!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 20, 2007)

The redsucks come from behind off Mo


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

How about that!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2007)

WOOT!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 21, 2007)

Two blown saves in one week!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Two blown saves in one week!


This is not good...........


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 21, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> This is not good...........



Is he hurting, getting too far past his prime, or is it just one of those things?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 21, 2007)

Who cares. But we love him here in Boston


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Is he hurting, getting too far past his prime, or is it just one of those things?


I don't know.....i hope it's just a fluke.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 21, 2007)

How bout them Red Sox?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 21, 2007)

It was painful watching Karstens pitch.  It doesn't figure to get much better tomorrow, unless NY can find a way to score a dozen or so runs.  

On a brighter note, Wang is due back Tuesday and Mussina by next weekend.  Hopefully NY isn't 10 games back by then.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 21, 2007)

I just hope the Sox stay hot or at least consistent throughout the season. They pull this every year at the beginning of the season. And how about the Yankees being 0-7 when A-Rod doesn't go deep? Are they going to start bashing him for not hitting a HR every game now?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 22, 2007)

Double D said:


>


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>



I was thinking about leaving work and going home to watch the game. I saw most of the Cards Cubs game. I dont wanna do shit today!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 22, 2007)

Don't get in trouble.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 22, 2007)

HOLY SHIT!    3 HR in a row!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 22, 2007)

Make that 4  OMG!!!!!


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Make that 4  OMG!!!!!



What happened? I am at work!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 22, 2007)

First time ever in Red Sox history.  Manny, Drew, Lowell, Varitek, each got a HR one right after another.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 22, 2007)

back-to-back-to-back-to-back
Manny-Drew-Lowell-Varitek

All with 2 outs.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks like Mino needs those 20 runs after all!!!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 22, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> back-to-back-to-back-to-back
> Manny-Drew-Lowell-Varitek
> 
> All with 2 outs.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 22, 2007)

I would love to come in here and chew up the Wankees, but the Jays have sucked ass too.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 22, 2007)

WOOT!  Go Lowell!


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 22, 2007)

If injuries don't hinder this team, they'll win the division and possibly the World Series this year.

Just an FYI.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> If injuries don't hinder this team, they'll win the division and possibly the World Series this year.
> 
> Just an FYI.



They certainly look solid, but so dont the Mets. It will be a fun season.

I really like their addition from Japan. I know he hasnt been great yet, but his first start he showed what he can do. He was falling off a bit to the first base side his last start and his mechanics were a bit off. But he will be big for em.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 22, 2007)

Even if the Sox didn't take this series I'd still be happy. I love watchin playoff atmosphere baseball like this. In April


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Even if the Sox didn't take this series I'd still be happy. I love watchin playoff atmosphere baseball like this. In April



The Cards abd Cubs are the equivalent of this without the media coverage.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Apr 22, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Sorry, but one of the qualifications of being a Yankee fan is being a flaming homosexual, which I am not.



thats why ure a closet fan. u should come out.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Apr 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> That would require KC actually making it TO the playoffs.



true story in order to win the world series u must make it to the playoffs first. u are correct triple.


----------



## akiss49ers (Apr 23, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> If injuries don't hinder this team, they'll win the division and possibly the World Series this year.
> 
> Just an FYI.



There you guys will lose against us .....The Giants of San Francisco

And you will get a first taste on what awaits you there in June


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 23, 2007)

I love it when the Red Sox make history and do it against the NYY.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 23, 2007)

Being an eternal optimist, I can find at least a couple of bright spots for the Yankess after the weekend pummeling.  One, Andy Pettitte pitched great.  Two,     it wasn't a 4 game series.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 23, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> I love it when the Red Sox make history and do it against the NYY.



As a baseball fan, I thought the 4 in a row was impressive.  

As a Yankee fan, it sucked big time.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 23, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Being an eternal optimist, I can find at least a couple of bright spots for the Yankess after the weekend pummeling.  One, Andy Pettitte pitched great.  Two,     it wasn't a 4 game series.



The Red Sox did what they were supposed to do and beat up on your rookies.  The series would have been different if your pitching staff wasn't beat to hell.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 23, 2007)

Or if there pitching staff didn't suck balls


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 23, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> As a baseball fan, I thought the 4 in a row was impressive.


 
Which one, 2004 or last night?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 23, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Or if there pitching staff didn't suck balls


 
Going to be gorgeous here in Boston for the Jays/Sox. Supposed to hit 85 today.

Ohka vs. Wakefield
Halladay vs. Tavarez


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ohka has sucked.

And unless Halladay goes all nine the Jays are in Trouble with there Bullpen.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 23, 2007)

Halladay has been awesome against the Sox. It's ashame they can't finish his work off. When is BJ due back?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 23, 2007)

He is gone 4-6 weeks, from what I remember.  Even he has looked off this season though.  Hopefully it is all around his elbow.

The Jays bats have not been on, and there bullpen is a joke.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 23, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Going to be gorgeous here in Boston for the Jays/Sox. Supposed to hit 85 today.
> 
> Ohka vs. Wakefield
> Halladay vs. Tavarez



I'll be at tomorrow's game.  Bleacher seats.  Going to hit up the Beerworks before the game.  Mmmmmm.....


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 23, 2007)

Got an extra ticket... I can be there in 10 hrs.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 23, 2007)

I have two but they are spoken for.  One of those sorry bastards will be driving my drunken ass.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah that is a good setup... Cause there is no way I would be driving either.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 23, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Which one, 2004 or last night?



  Bastard!  Good one, though.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Which one, 2004 or last night?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 23, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> The Red Sox did what they were supposed to do and beat up on your rookies.  The series would have been different if your pitching staff wasn't beat to hell.



Losing game 1 was the killer.  Mo isn't a rookie.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah I have a feeling next weekend is going to be a little different with Wang, Moose and Matsui back. And Posada at full strength.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 24, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Yeah I have a feeling next weekend is going to be a little different with Wang, Moose and Matsui back. And Posada at full strength.




We can only hope.    It can't be any worse, could it?  Have you seen the pitching matchups yet?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 25, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Ohka has sucked.
> 
> And unless Halladay goes all nine the Jays are in Trouble with there Bullpen.


 
Nice sweep for the Jays  ...no Glaus either.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah there Bats finally woke up.

Boston couldn't field worth a damn though.

Now they are off to Yankee Stadium, tough little road swing.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 25, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Yeah there Bats finally woke up.
> 
> Boston couldn't field worth a damn though.
> 
> Now they are off to Yankee Stadium, tough little road swing.



Thankfully the 100 ounces of beer I drank before the game kept me from getting too pissed off.

FYI, the Fenway skybox view is better than the view from the deepest center field bleachers.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 25, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> FYI, the Fenway skybox view is better than the view from the deepest center field bleachers.



Aren't the food and drinks better from the skybox too?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2007)

We need a separate ongoing baseball games thread to talk about all this 

One titled the Yankees is not cutting it for me.

Nice work Jays!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 25, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Nice work Jays!



So you're a closet Yankee fan as well.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 25, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Aren't the food and drinks better from the skybox too?



Actually, the beer out near the bleachers was better.  But it was $7.75/cup, as opposed to FREE.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 27, 2007)

That was some nice support the Yanks gave Phil Hughes last night:  No runs, four hits, shoddy defense.  Way to help the rookie!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 27, 2007)

Gotta look at the bright side.     At least he kept everything in the ball park.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 27, 2007)

3 more outs to go. Paps time.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 27, 2007)

:bounce:


----------



## Double D (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow, hopefully for Yank fans sake, they can get them some pitching soon!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 28, 2007)

The Yanks can't expect the hitters to keep up.....they need pitching real bad.
This season loooks bad and Torre may finally bite the bullet.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 28, 2007)

hopefully the yankees get swept by the sox this weekend!  Down with the Yankees!!!!  Woot Woot!!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 28, 2007)

P-funk said:


> hopefully the yankees get swept by the sox this weekend! Down with the Yankees!!!! Woot Woot!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 28, 2007)

P-funk said:


>


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 28, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> The Yanks can't expect the hitters to keep up.....they need pitching real bad.
> This season loooks bad and *Torre may finally bite the bullet*.


 

*Torre???s job reportedly in jeopardy with slide* 
Steinbrenner thinking about making change at manager as Yanks slump
MSNBC News Services

Updated: 10:34 a.m. ET April 28, 2007


		function UpdateTimeStamp(pdt) {			var n = document.getElementById("udtD");			if(pdt != '' && n && window.DateTime) {				var dt = new DateTime();				pdt = dt.T2D(pdt);				if(dt.GetTZ(pdt)) {n.innerHTML = dt.D2S(pdt,(('false'.toLowerCase()=='false')?false:true));}			}		}		UpdateTimeStamp('633133676617400000');
In the wake of the New York Yankees' seventh consecutive loss Friday night, owner George Steinbrenner is thinking about firing Joe Torre as manager, the New York Post reported Saturday.

Torre's job would be on very, very thin ice if the Yankees are swept again by the Boston Red Sox, the New York Times reported Saturday. His contract is up at the end of the season, and Steinbrenner spoke with Torre last week about his overall disappointment with the club, the Post reported.

The Yankees (8-13) are in dead last in the AL East.
Boston (15-7) won Friday night???s series opener 11-4 to improve to 4-0 with 32 runs scored against New York this season. The Yankees have dropped seven straight games overall for the first time since the last seven contests of the 2000 season, The team was coasting to an AL East title and eventual World Series championship.

New York has not lost eight in a row since Aug. 19-26, 1995, Buck Showalter???s last season as manager before Torre???s arrival.
The skid has dropped the Yankees 6 1/2 games behind the Red Sox in the AL East, the same deficit they faced at the end of April two years ago after a 10-14 start. With another loss Saturday, though, New York would have its largest deficit in the season???s first month since April 30, 1984, when it trailed Detroit by 10 1-2 games.

???This is when you find out how good a team is,??? said Yankees captain Derek Jeter, who went 3-for-5 Friday and has reached base safely in all 20 games he???s played in 2007. ???Things are going your way, it???s easy to say: ???Oh, this team is good. They just won 10 in a row.??? This is when you find out about teams. We???ll see how good we are.???

Poor pitching has been the biggest reason for the slide. New York???s staff has compiled an 8.38 ERA and .337 opponent batting average during the seven-game losing streak, with 12 home runs allowed.

The Yankees have also allowed six runs or more in eight consecutive games ??? the first time they???ve done that since a franchise-record nine-game run June 8-15, 1933.

The pitcher with the highest ERA on the team wouldn???t seem the likeliest candidate to end the pitching woes, but that???s just who the Yankees will rely on. Jeff Karstens (0-1, 14.54 ERA) gets the call as New York skips struggling Japanese left-hander Kei Igawa, who gave up seven runs in Monday???s loss at Tampa Bay.


© 2007 MSNBC InteractiveThe Associated Press contributed to this report.
var url=location.href;var i=url.indexOf('/did/') + 1;if(i==0){i=url.indexOf('/print/1/') + 1;}if(i==0){i=url.indexOf('&print=1');}if(i>0){url = url.substring(0,i);document.write('URL: '+url+'
');if(window.print){window.print()}else{alert('To print his page press Ctrl-P on your keyboard \nor choose print from your browser or device after clicking OK');}}URL: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/18366415/


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 28, 2007)

^ I don't get why. Their pitching blows. How's that his fault?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 28, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> ^ I don't get why. Their pitching blows. How's that his fault?


That's always his way of thinking, although it's not Torre's fault the pitching is bad. I hope they don't fire Guidry....he's one of my favorites.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 28, 2007)

A win.  Finally.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 28, 2007)

I wanted to sweep the season series


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 28, 2007)

Winning all 19 games would be quite the feat for any team.  I wonder what is the most wins one team had against another team in a season?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 28, 2007)

Meh, you couldn't expect the Yankee losing streak to go on much longer.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 28, 2007)

Why is it that whenever Wakefield pitches, the Sox can't fucking support his ass? They always get 0-2 runs every time he pitches. Pathetic.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 29, 2007)

Talk to y'all the end of May


----------



## Double D (Apr 29, 2007)

Good thing for Torre.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 30, 2007)

So what do you Yankee fans think about the rumors of Joe Torre being on his way out?  I know, you've heard the rumor a million times before and he's still there.  But, the Yankees have not been in this much trouble since he became manager.  

I don't think he can be blamed for the pitching problems.  I do hope the Yanks fire him though because they'll be a weaker team without him.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey, whatever happened to Yanks20?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 30, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> So what do you Yankee fans think about the rumors of Joe Torre being on his way out?  I know, you've heard the rumor a million times before and he's still there.  But, the Yankees have not been in this much trouble since he became manager.
> 
> I don't think he can be blamed for the pitching problems.  I do hope the Yanks fire him though because they'll be a weaker team without him.



Firing Torre would be a huge mistake.  Didn't the Yankees get off to a terrible start last year, go on a decent winning streak, and make it back to the top? 

Their pitching isn't the greatest even when all their starters are healthy.  It's been terrible so far.  Even Rivera with an 0-2 record, two blown saves, and an ERA like a California zip code before finally recording a save has been terrible.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 30, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Hey, whatever happened to Yanks20?



There are some "fans" who show up only when their team is winning.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 30, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> So what do you Yankee fans think about the rumors of Joe Torre being on his way out? I know, you've heard the rumor a million times before and he's still there. But, the Yankees have not been in this much trouble since he became manager.
> 
> I don't think he can be blamed for the pitching problems. I do hope the Yanks fire him though because they'll be a weaker team without him.


I feel bad for Torre, he can't be blamed for this mess.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2007)

Terrific effort by Wang today.  It's about time, especially after the way the pitching staff got hammered last night.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 8, 2007)

The Yankees got totally hosed on that 8th inning call last night!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2007)

Most likely it cost them the ball game.  I can't believe the lack of protest by the players or coaches.    I wonder if that ump is a Red Sox fan.    Instant replay, anyone?


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 8, 2007)

I agree...I was surprised at the lack of protest.  I can only guess that Cano wasn't sure how close the runner was to the bag since Cano has his back to the bag.  I was watching the game and before the ump made that call, I said out loud, "He's nailed."  Tough break for the Yanks.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 8, 2007)

That never happens in Yankee Stadium.  Give me ten more of those over this season and I'll no longer think Bud Selig wants the Yankees to win it all year in and year out.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 8, 2007)

I'm surprised that didn't get overruled by another ump. It was clear right away that it was the wrong call. I don't even think Seattle's dugout would've been mad had it been reversed it was so obvious.


----------



## min0 lee (May 8, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> The Yankees got totally hosed on that 8th inning call last night!


It's expected, when your the best team in the world you have to expect these things......now we have the umps giving away calls to even out the field.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 8, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> It's expected, when your the best team in the world you have to expect these things......now we have the umps giving away calls to even out the field.


 
Standings


----------



## min0 lee (May 8, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Standings


I know, I've been messing around.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 8, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I know, I've been messing around.


 
A-Rod just went deep again. The return of Clemens is gonna fire up your squad Mino. You excited?


----------



## min0 lee (May 9, 2007)

It's good to see him back, if the Yankees get to the playoffs it would be interesting to see how he does.

Petite, Clemens, Mussina and wang.......doesn't matchup with the Bosox but it should be better some other teams.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 10, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Petite, Clemens, Mussina



About five years too late...


----------



## min0 lee (May 10, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> About five years too late...


Tell me about......


----------



## tucker01 (May 10, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Tell me about......



Ummm.... He just did.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 11, 2007)

So what's up with Wang?    3 poor outings out of 4.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 11, 2007)

Wang is killing my fantasy team!  That cum sock.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 11, 2007)

Right now he's killing the Yankee team, too.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 18, 2007)

min0, who are you rooting for this weekend?


----------



## min0 lee (May 18, 2007)

Both.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 21, 2007)

It's time for the Yankees to get serious and get back into the race.  A sweep in NY would be a good start.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> A sweep in NY would be a good start.



I agree.  The Red Sox sweeping the Yankees in the Bronx would be a really good start to the Clemens era.


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2007)

The future for the Yankees looks pretty decent so far, Hughes looks like he's for real and that other rookie kept the Mets quiet.


The Mets are the better team, I can predict now it will be a Bosox Met world series.


----------



## tucker01 (May 21, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> The future for the Yankees looks pretty decent so far, Hughes looks like he's for real and that other rookie kept the Mets quiet.
> 
> 
> The Mets are the better team, I can predict now it will be a Bosox Met world series.




Ah so 
Paul and Lisa are both sitting at the computer.  Yanks and Mets both getting props in a post


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Ah so
> Paul and Lisa are both sitting at the computer. Yanks and Mets both getting props in a post


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> The future for the Yankees looks pretty decent so far, Hughes looks like he's for real and that other rookie kept the Mets quiet.
> 
> 
> The Mets are the better team, I can predict now it will be a Bosox Met world series.



Doubt it. Gotta beat the Brewers this year (national league wise anyways)! They look fantastic. And with experience with Suppan at the head of that staff they maybe a bit tougher than once thought!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 21, 2007)

Roger Clemens supposed to be in the house tonight for the game.  I can't wait until the Red Sox start to rake and the ESPN crew pans to Clemens in GS' box.


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2007)

The Yanks used A-Rod and a Wang to stick up the Bosox last night......Manny misread this and will carry a jar of KY to the outfield for tonights game.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 22, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I agree.  The Red Sox sweeping the Yankees in the Bronx would be a really good start to the Clemens era.



You can put that Red Sox broom away now.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 22, 2007)

These two teams come very close to splitting the 18 game series pretty much every year, so I know the 5-1 Sox lead is not going to last.  Either team going 10-8 or 11-7 should be considered a huge success.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> You can put that Red Sox broom away now.



I had put it back in storage after the Rodriguez home run.  Wakefield was batting practice.

Hopefully Tavarez can keep them in the game tonight..


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2007)

Moose got creamed.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 22, 2007)




----------



## I Are Baboon (May 23, 2007)

I hope Schilling beans A-Rod in the ass tonight.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 23, 2007)

I didn't see the A-Rod slide, but it was discussed for some time on the radio this morning.  Shit like that has no place in sports.  If you're getting beat, that's tough, but there's no reason to try to injure another player.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 23, 2007)

I don't think A-Rod was trying to injure Pedroia...you just don't slide into 2nd and throw your forearm out like that.  I don't think anything more than a plunk on the ass is necessary for retaliation, and to be honest, that can wait until later in the year.  No reason to give the Yanks a reason to wake up.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 23, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> I hope Schilling beans A-Rod in the ass tonight.



I don't.  Why stoop to his level?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 23, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> I don't think A-Rod was trying to injure Pedroia...you just don't slide into 2nd and throw your forearm out like that.  I don't think anything more than a plunk on the ass is necessary for retaliation, and to be honest, that can wait until later in the year.  *No reason to give the Yanks a reason to wake up.*



Well said...


----------



## min0 lee (May 23, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> These two teams come very close to splitting the 18 game series pretty much every year, so I know the 5-1 Sox lead is not going to last. Either team going 10-8 or 11-7 should be considered a huge success.


Not this year, it's clear the bosox have a better team, at least a better rotation.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 23, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Not this year, it's clear the bosox have a better team, at least a better rotation.



Not if Schilling keeps sucking the hairy root and Beckett's blister problems persist.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 31, 2007)

*It's an epidemic I tell you!*

Giambi out tears tissue in foot, out indefinitely 

By RONALD BLUM, AP Baseball Writer
May 31, 2007

AP - May 23, 6:15 pm EDT

NEW YORK (AP) -- Jason Giambi will be sidelined at least three weeks and possibly far longer after tearing tissue in his left foot while rounding the bases on a home run.


Entire article


----------



## Triple Threat (May 31, 2007)

From that same article:

RHP Carl Pavano will have reconstructive elbow surgery Tuesday, and Mets medical director Dr. David Altcheck will operate. Pavano will be sidelined for at least a year. ... 

RHP Phil Hughes has a grade three ankle sprain and won't resume pitching off a mound for four to six weeks, Cashman said.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 1, 2007)

Well the Yanks hadn't had anoyone get hurt in a week or so.  They were due.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 1, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> From that same article:
> 
> RHP Carl Pavano will have reconstructive elbow surgery Tuesday, and Mets medical director Dr. David Altcheck will operate. Pavano will be sidelined for at least a year. ...



Beisaball has been bery bery gooood to Carl Pavano.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 1, 2007)

Three good pitching matchups this weekend for NY-Boston.  Yankees need to sweep just to even think about catching Boston.


----------



## Double D (Jun 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> Doubt it. Gotta beat the Brewers this year (national league wise anyways)! They look fantastic. And with experience with Suppan at the head of that staff they maybe a bit tougher than once thought!



Someone tell this guy to shut up! 

Now that the Brewers are playing good teams they are horrible!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 7, 2007)

Curt Schilling just lost a no-hitter with two outs in the 9th.  

CG, one hitter.  Hell of an effort.  The Sox needed that.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 7, 2007)

God dammit, I meant to put this in the other baseball thread.  Eh, whatever.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 7, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Curt Schilling just lost a no-hitter with two outs in the 9th.
> 
> CG, one hitter.  Hell of an effort.  The Sox needed that.



Think Lugo feels bad?  If he doesn't make that error, Schilling might have had a perfect game.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 7, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Think Lugo feels bad?  If he doesn't make that error, Schilling might have had a perfect game.




Yeah if he didn't give up that base hit in the bottom of the ninth with two outs


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Yeah if he didn't give up that base hit in the bottom of the ninth with two outs



If Lugo makes that play earlier, Stewart doesn't bat in the ninth.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 8, 2007)

Julio Lugo friggin sucks.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 8, 2007)

Doesn't he like lead lead-off hitters in RBI and have 17 stolen bases ? Pretty good range in the field too. I like him.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 8, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Doesn't he like lead lead-off hitters in RBI



Almost.

 Carlos Guillén DET  38      
 Aaron Hill TOR   35      
 Jhonny Peralta CLE 35    
 Julio Lugo BOS    33


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 8, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Doesn't he like lead lead-off hitters in RBI and have 17 stolen bases ? Pretty good range in the field too. I like him.



He's very good at running the bases and is decent at shortstop but come on, admit he SUCKS at the plate. He can't hit for shit. He reminds me of Damon Buford cus he always hits ground balls or strikes out.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 8, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> He's very good at running the bases and is decent at shortstop but come on, admit he SUCKS at the plate. He can't hit for shit. He reminds me of Damon Buford cus he always hits ground balls or strikes out.



I cringe everytime a ground ball is hit to him.

And don't get me started on JD Drew.  For $14 million a season, he's been nothing short of a disaster.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 8, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> He's very good at running the bases and is decent at shortstop but come on, admit he SUCKS at the plate. He can't hit for shit. He reminds me of Damon Buford cus he always hits ground balls or strikes out.


 
Haha I forgot about Buford. I always said we should have stuck with O. Cabrera but that's long gone. But yeah you're right seems like Lugo has been hitting far too many ground outs to second base.

And I can't even talk about Drew. I've also been saying we should've just planned on sticking Wily Mo out there. Such a waste of ridiculous power.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 8, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Haha I forgot about Buford. I always said we should have stuck with O. Cabrera but that's long gone. But yeah you're right seems like Lugo has been hitting far too many ground outs to second base.
> 
> And I can't even talk about Drew. I've also been saying we should've just planned on sticking Wily Mo out there. Such a waste of ridiculous power.



Here are some old Red Sox names you'd never want to hear:

Darren "D-Lew" Lewis
Dante Bichette
Hipolito Pichardo
Mike Lansing
Jeff Frye
Rich "El Guapo" Garces

...keep adding to the list


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 8, 2007)

I miss El Guapo.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 15, 2007)

JD Drew must have seen our comments. He wanted to prove us wrong and he had a good game. However, Pedroia had a monstrous night going 5 for 5 with 5 RBI's.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow do those Wankees really suck balls.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 28, 2007)

Keep it up and I'll send Danny and the retard crew after you.


----------



## largepkg (Jun 28, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Keep it up and I'll send Danny and the retard crew after you.



What could they possibly do to him, misspell him to death?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 28, 2007)

largepkg said:


> What could they possibly do to him, misspell him to death?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 29, 2007)

So why was last night's Yankee game suspended instead of just called a final after 8 innings?  I don't get it.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 29, 2007)

Gay.

EXCEPTION: If the game is called while an inning is in progress and before it is completed, the game becomes a SUSPENDED game in each of the following situations:

(1) The visiting team has scored one or more runs to tie the score and the home team has not scored;

(2) The visiting team has scored one or more runs to take the lead and the home team has not tied the score or retaken the lead. National Association Leagues may also adopt the following rules for suspended games in addition to 4.11 (d) (1) & (2) above. (If adopted by a National Association League, Rule 4.10 (c) (d) & (e) would not apply to their games.):

(3) The game has not become a regulation game (4 1/2 innings with the home team ahead, or 5 innings with the visiting club ahead or tied).

(4) Any regulation game tied at the point play is stopped because of weather, curfew or other reason.

(5) If a game is suspended before it becomes a regulation game, and is continued prior to another regularly scheduled game, the regularly scheduled game will be limited to seven innings.

(6) If a game is suspended after it is a regulation game, and is continued prior to another regularly scheduled game, the regularly scheduled game will be a nine inning game.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 29, 2007)

It's a new rule this year.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 29, 2007)

What am I missing?  Wasn't the games suspended till a later date?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 29, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> What am I missing?  Wasn't the games suspended till a later date?



The game will be resumed the next time NY goes to Baltimore (late July).  I think the point is that since NY went ahead in the top of the 8th, the game must continue.  Had NY not been leading when the rains came, the game would have been called with Baltimore winning.

That was why the Oriole players were pissed.  It was raining hard (harder than it had been earlier when play was stopped), but the umps let NY bat until they had the lead, THEN stopped play.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 29, 2007)

Ok I thought he was implying that the game was called and the Yanks won.  

We all know the Yanks buy favourable calls


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 29, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Ok I thought he was implying that the game was called and the Yanks won.
> 
> We all know the Yanks buy favourable calls


The calls go against them.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 29, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> The game will be resumed the next time NY goes to Baltimore (late July).  I think the point is that since NY went ahead in the top of the 8th, the game must continue.  Had NY not been leading when the rains came, the game would have been called with Baltimore winning.



Correct.  It wouldn't be fair if the Yankees got to bat in the top of the inning and then not give the O's a chance in the bottom half.  Yankee fans will whine, but what else is new.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 29, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> The calls go against them.



The call doesn't go against anybody.  It's 100% fair and how it should be done.  The Yankees shouldn't get to take the lead in the top of the inning without Baltimore getting a chance in the bottom.

Great rule.  Fuck the Yankees.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 29, 2007)

I think the other clubs are doing a good job of fucking them.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 29, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> We all know the Yanks buy favourable calls



They do not.  They buy aging pitchers in the twilight of their careers.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 30, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> They do not.  They buy aging pitchers in the twilight of their careers.




LOL


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm sure you've seen it by now, but...

Must see: Clemens in 2057 - Extra Bases


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

Jacoby Ellsbury era begins tonight.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 30, 2007)

I HATE THE YANKEES. actualy i hate the fans. they are so annoying and never admit that the Mets are better and always make up dumb excuses


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 30, 2007)

Damn Yankees just can't put anything together lately.   

I heard this on the radio recently and sadly it's too true.  They were going to get George Steinbrenner a T-shirt which read:  I spent 195 million dollars and all I got was the 2007 Yankees.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 4, 2007)

Where did this guy come from?



> Edwar Ramirez struck out all three batters he faced in his major league debut, including AL MVP Justin Morneau, to close out the New York Yankees' 8-0 victory over the slumping Minnesota Twins.
> 
> The last Yankees pitcher to strike out the side in his big league debut was Stan Bahnsen on Sept. 9, 1966, at Boston, according to the Elias Sports Bureau. Bahnsen set down Joe Foy, Carl Yastrzemski and Tony Conigliaro.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 4, 2007)

What Happened with A-rod's HAmstring injury?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> What Happened with A-rod's HAmstring injury?



he collided with the twins 1st baseman two nights ago.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 4, 2007)

P-funk said:


> he collided with the twins 1st baseman two nights ago.


Damn P......it looks like Iain really does care a lot for A-rod.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 4, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> What *Ha*ppened with A-rod's *HA*mstring injury?


Funny...very funny. 


Just when I thought you really cared.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 6, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Jacoby Ellsbury era begins tonight.



That was a short era.  I just read where he was optioned back to Pawtucket. He seemed to be doing well.  I'm surprised they didn't give a longer look.  It's not as if Crisp is tearing up the league.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 6, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> That was a short era.  I just read where he was optioned back to Pawtucket. He seemed to be doing well.  I'm surprised they didn't give a longer look.  It's not as if Crisp is tearing up the league.



Crisp has actually been on fire as of late.  He's playing the best he has since joining the Sox.

I would have liked to see Ellsbury hang around a little longer.  I guess they need to bring up some pitching help since two relievers are on the DL, thus the reassignment of Ellsbury.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 6, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> That was a short era.  I just read where he was optioned back to Pawtucket. He seemed to be doing well.  I'm surprised they didn't give a longer look.  It's not as if Crisp is tearing up the league.



Crisp has hit over .330 in the last 5 weeks and he's been a difference maker in Centerfield.  He's not needed with the big club at the moment and his growth would only be stunted by playing sparingly off the bench.

I hate to keep rubbing it in, but Coco Crisp has surpassed Johnny Damon's offensive abilities playing gold glove defense in Centerfield while Damon's been used primarily at the DH spot.

For all the people that criticized Theo Epstein and the Red Sox organization for letting Pedro Martinez, Johnny Damon, Derek Lowe, Bill Mueller, Trot Nixon, etc. go, he certainly knows how to judge talent within the organization.  You subtract the few blunders he's made (namely Julio Lugo) and he's been one hell of a GM.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 6, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Crisp has hit over .330 in the last 5 weeks and he's been a difference maker in Centerfield. He's not needed with the big club at the moment and his growth would only be stunted by playing sparingly off the bench.
> 
> I hate to keep rubbing it in, but Coco Crisp has surpassed Johnny Damon's offensive abilities playing gold glove defense in Centerfield while Damon's been used primarily at the DH spot.
> 
> For all the people that criticized Theo Epstein and the Red Sox organization for letting Pedro Martinez, Johnny Damon, Derek Lowe, Bill Mueller, Trot Nixon, etc. go, he certainly knows how to judge talent within the organization. You subtract the few blunders he's made (namely Julio Lugo) and he's been one hell of a GM.


I think he's a good GM. He's still young so if he wants to stay in Boston for the long run they will be in good shape for a while.

I figured Damon would give us 1 1/2 good years, the Yanks seem to add a couple of years on contracts and then they get rid of them.

Look for Tori Hunter in pinstripes next year. Now that would be a good addition.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 9, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I hate to keep rubbing it in, but Coco Crisp has surpassed Johnny Damon's offensive abilities playing gold glove defense in Centerfield while Damon's been used primarily at the DH spot.



Damon has certainly gone downhill quickly.  He's not even the best CF on the Yankees anymore.



min0 lee said:


> Look for Tori Hunter in pinstripes next year. Now that would be a good addition.



They need a solid first baseman more than they need a CF.  At least Cabrera is adequate out there.


----------



## Double D (Jul 9, 2007)

The Yanks are going to get an overhauling soon enough. Hey tell em I will play for cheap....a cool mill a year is good for me.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you hit a Papelbon fastball?  

Speaking of first basemen, is Albert available?


----------



## Double D (Jul 9, 2007)

Albert will never be available!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 9, 2007)

When is Arod heading to the Angels


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> When is Arod heading to the Angels


Who knows what's on his mind. Would you like him on your team?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 9, 2007)

nope


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 9, 2007)

If he played in Toronto, he'd have more time to hang out with that stripper.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> nope


Pretty please?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> If he played in Toronto, he'd have more time to hang out with that stripper.


Iain strips??? Let me find out.....


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 9, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Pretty please?



NO!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 9, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Iain strips??? Let me find out.....




Depends is this Paul or is this Lisa?

Ah who am I kidding it doesn't matter.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 9, 2007)

So here we are at the All-Star break and the Yankees are stumbling along a game under .500, 9 back of the Red Sox and 7 back in the wild-card (loss column, not total games).  Wang is finally pitching like last year and Clemens has thrown a couple of good ones lately, but Pettitte has suddenly turned into the reincarnation of Jaret Wright.    And Mussina is still pitching like the #4 starter he is.  As for the #5 starter, well, they don't really have a #5, now do they?  

They're still getting consistent hitting from only 3 players, although Cano remembers how to hit every third or fourth game.  Andy Phillips isn't the answer at 1st base.  And they need to start grooming someone to back up Posada.  

It could be a long second half.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> So here we are at the All-Star break and the Yankees are stumbling along a game under .500, 9 back of the Red Sox and 7 back in the wild-card (loss column, not total games).  Wang is finally pitching like last year and Clemens has thrown a couple of good ones lately, but Pettitte has suddenly turned into the reincarnation of Jaret Wright.    And Mussina is still pitching like the #4 starter he is.  As for the #5 starter, well, they don't really have a #5, now do they?
> 
> They're still getting consistent hitting from only 3 players, although Cano remembers how to hit every third or fourth game.  Andy Phillips isn't the answer at 1st base.  And they need to start grooming someone to back up Posada.
> 
> It could be a long second half.



Hmmm didn't we say this at the beginning of the season?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 9, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I don't know if you Wankee fans are dillusional or something, but this squad is not that great.





IainDaniel said:


> Hmmm didn't we say this at the beginning of the season?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


>



Now if I just had a better prediction for my Jays, who have already lost 600+ man games due to injuries.  More then double the total injuries to last year


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2007)

Jays released Victor Zambrano.....will the Yankees sign him to a trillion dollar contract?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 10, 2007)

I sure hope not.  On a brighter note, Hughes has started his rehab.  Not that he's going to be a savior or anything, but anyone has got to be better than Igawa.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I sure hope not. On a brighter note, Hughes has started his rehab. Not that he's going to be a savior or anything, but anyone has got to be better than Igawa.


That kid has a bright future ahead of him, I like his chances.

Who the hell scouted Igawa?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 10, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Who the hell scouted Igawa?



Boston went out and signed a high-profile Japanese pitcher, so maybe the Yankees felt the need to keep pace.  Frankly, for the $26 million (??) they paid for him, I'd have expected a better pitcher.  Maybe down the line he'll pitch better (assuming he gets the chance), but right now he belongs in Triple-A.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Boston went out and signed a high-profile Japanese pitcher, so maybe the Yankees felt the need to keep pace. Frankly, for the $26 million (??) they paid for him, I'd have expected a better pitcher. Maybe down the line he'll pitch better (assuming he gets the chance), but right now he belongs in Triple-A.


He seems lost out there.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 15, 2007)

Torre a Racist!!!

MLB Baseball News - Dark days for Yankees skipper - sportsnet.ca


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 15, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Torre a Racist!!!
> 
> MLB Baseball News - Dark days for Yankees skipper - sportsnet.ca


Shef was always an idiot.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 16, 2007)

It's Toronto vs NY to see who stays in the wild-card race.  And it's Igawa on the mound to set the tone.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yep the jays just split a 4 gamer with the bosox.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 16, 2007)

A strange series it was.  Halliday gets beat, yet some no-name outpitches Beckett.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 16, 2007)

he has had some good outings with the Jays this year.  Just no run support.  But yeah a weird couple of games.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 16, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Shef was always an idiot.



No other person even sniffing the 500 homer club has been apart of more teams than Sheff.  That tells you something.  In my opinion, the guy is a bigger blowhard than Bonds.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 17, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> No other person even sniffing the 500 homer club has been apart of more teams than Sheff. That tells you something. In my opinion, the guy is a bigger blowhard than Bonds.


The man has power but his attitude and mouth was always a turn off.
Consider he once admitted to trying to make errors on purpose in order to be traded, that's as bad as gambling or even worse.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 17, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Consider he once admitted to trying to make errors on purpose in order to be traded, that's as bad as gambling or even worse.



I completely agree.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 17, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Torre a Racist!!!
> 
> MLB Baseball News - Dark days for Yankees skipper - sportsnet.ca


Torre ???was great to me,??? Strawberry says


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 17, 2007)

He certainly is a douche bag.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 17, 2007)

I never cared for him, he did nothing in the playoffs.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 18, 2007)

Arod got a nice hit against the Jays, this may make Iain very giddy.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 18, 2007)

HAven't been watching the game, been building a deck in my back yard.  Score?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 18, 2007)

Dammit fucking A-rod.  I hate him, he is a good player though.

Fucking Jays just can't capitalize on there opportunities.

12 stranded runners game one
12 yesterday.
probably close to the same today.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 18, 2007)

The Jays have a nice outfield.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 18, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> HAven't been watching the game, been building a deck in my back yard. Score?


Yanks 4-1.

Do you plan on stocking up on paired animals.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 18, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> The Jays have a nice outfield.




Is that sarcastic cause they are shit tonite?

Wells he is awesome.

Rios was unknown till the allstar game.  His contract is up this year.

Reed Johnson is just a worker.  He was drafted like 500th over all.  He grinds his way through.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 18, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Yanks 4-1.
> 
> Do you plan on stocking up on paired animals.



Deck not ark


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 18, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Is that sarcastic cause they are shit tonite?
> 
> Wells he is awesome.
> 
> ...


No, they look decent.

You would look awesome with a beard and sandles.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 18, 2007)

Here comes the sandman.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Fucking Jays just can't capitalize on there opportunities.
> 
> 12 stranded runners game one
> 12 yesterday.
> probably close to the same today.



11 through 7 innings tonight.  2 more on in the 8th.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 18, 2007)

Rivera vs. Rios
Count is 0-2....Rios has yet to get a hit of him.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 18, 2007)

1-2


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 18, 2007)

Bye-bye!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 18, 2007)

It's amazing how the other relievers don't learn a thing or two from Rivera.....throw strikes!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2007)

Now if KC can just hang on.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 18, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> No, they look decent.
> 
> You would look awesome with a beard and sandles.



Shaved this am.  How about flip flops, cause I was doing that.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 18, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Now if KC can just hang on.


They are still leading.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 18, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Shaved this am. How about flip flops, cause I was doing that.


Too lazy to photoshop you with noah


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 18, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> They are still leading.



I dunno what it is about Boston,  they always have a mid season slump.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2007)

Clemens pitched well.  Too bad he won't get the win.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 18, 2007)

> I dunno what it is about Boston, they always have a mid season slump.


 
And that's a bad thing?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 18, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Clemens pitched well. Too bad he won't get the win.


He is amazing.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 18, 2007)

...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> ...



Does this mean you're starting to get worried?  Maybe just a little?    This is just so the next NY-Boston series has some meaning.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 19, 2007)

Nervous, no?  Why would I be nervous?  That's just water on my palms?  I'm not nervous.  Why would I be?  I mean, no, I'm not nervous at all...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2007)

NY goes for the sweep today with Wang on the mound.  Of all the pitching matchups, I think this is the best one for the Yankees.  They've got to keep rolling and hope the Sox continue to stumble.

Tampa Bay comes to the Stadium for 4 while Boston hosts the White Sox.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 19, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> NY goes for the sweep today with Wang on the mound.  Of all the pitching matchups, *I think this is the best one for the Yankees.*  They've got to keep rolling and hope the Sox continue to stumble.
> 
> Tampa Bay comes to the Stadium for 4 while Boston hosts the White Sox.





Good series  Jays just made stupid mistakes and couldn't capitalize with runners on base, or it would have been the other way around.  C'est la vie.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2007)

And that is why I'm not on Sportcenter.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 20, 2007)

OK, so after Mussina gets knocked around by the Devil Rays, this Ramirez guy comes in to pitch.  He throws 19 pitches and of the 19, 2 are strikes.    Little Leaguers do better than that.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 20, 2007)

Mussina is no Jimmy Key..


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 21, 2007)

From Yahoo sports after today's 7-3 win:



> Notes
> 
> New York optioned reliever Edwar Ramirez to Scranton/Wilkes-Barre after the game



Gee, what a surprise!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 21, 2007)

He's one skinny dude.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 23, 2007)

Who the fuck is this Ducan kid?  And what are the Yanks doing playing a rookie when they have these old farts around.

Duncan must be Training with Giambi


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 23, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Who the fuck is this Ducan kid?



I thought the same thing when I saw his name in Friday night's lineup.    All I know is that they called him up when they sent Thompson down.  Kid had a good start, but then again, it was against Tampa Bay.  Let's see what he can do against major league pitching.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL 3 hrs in 2 games still pretty good start.  Even if it was against Tbay.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 23, 2007)

A lot of teams were interested in him during trade talks but the Yanks never gave in to them.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 23, 2007)

This is an old list from _January 9, 2006_


*TOP TEN PROSPECTS* 

1. Philip Hughes, rhp
2. Eric Duncan, 3b/1b
3. Jose Tabata, of
4. C.J. Henry
5. Austin Jackson, of
6. Eduardo Nunez, ss
7. Marcos Vechionacci, 3b
8. Christian Garcia, rhp
9. Jeff Marquez, rhp
10. Tyler Clippard, rhp



*BEST TOOLS* 
*Best Hitter for Average   *Jose Tabata
*Best Power Hitter              *Eric Duncan
*Best Strike-Zone Discipline  *Kevin Reese
*Fastest Baserunner     *Brett Gardner
*Best Athlete                *C.J. Henry
*Best Fastball             *Philip Hughes
*Best Curveball             *Christian Garcia
*Best Slider                *Matt Smith
*Best Changeup            *Matt DeSalvo
*Best Control               *Tyler Clippard
*Best Defensive Catcher               *Omir Santos
*Best Defensive Infielder            *Marcos Vechionacci
*Best Infield Arm               *Eduardo Nunez
*Best Defensive Outfielder                     *Brett Gardner
*Best Outfield Arm                              *Rudy Guillen


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 23, 2007)

Good stuff. Impressive for a rookie to step up like that at the Mecca of Baseball.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 23, 2007)

*Don't hop on bandwagon yet - Newsday.com*

*Don't hop on bandwagon yet*

*Mark Herrmann*
*SPORTS COLUMNIST*





> July 23, 2007
> 
> Believe it or not, even after as decisive a win as you could get, there still are questions. For instance: How good, really, are the Yankees? And is Shelley Duncan truly a major-league power hitter?
> 
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 23, 2007)

By the way....what's up with his name?.








Shelley you can't be serious!

I am, and stop calling me Shelley.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 23, 2007)

Eric Duncan and Shelley Duncan are not the same player.

That Eric Duncan kid you referred to earlier was a real good prospect, still could be something down the road as he's a youngin'.  Shelley Duncan is similar to Marcus Thames and other shitty Yankee prospects who make a name for themselves in a weekend and then fall of the face of the planet.

The kids a career minor leaguer.  He sucks.  Period.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 23, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Eric Duncan and Shelley Duncan are not the same player.
> 
> That Eric Duncan kid you referred to earlier was a real good prospect, still could be something down the road as he's a youngin'. Shelley Duncan is similar to Marcus Thames and other shitty Yankee prospects who make a name for themselves in a weekend and then fall of the face of the planet.
> 
> The kids a career minor leaguer. He sucks. Period.


Your not a Yankee fan I see. 

But your right, I had the wrong Duncan.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 23, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Your not a Yankee fan I see.
> 
> But your right, I had the wrong Duncan.



You know me, ha. 

Rarely does a 28-30 year old kid finally make it in the bigs and become anything more than four-a fodder.  I can't think of one, can you?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 23, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> You know me, ha.
> 
> Rarely does a 28-30 year old kid finally make it in the bigs and become anything more than four-a fodder. I can't think of one, can you?


there may be a handful but I would have to search.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hideki Matsui


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 23, 2007)

Well he was a star in the Jap Leagues for years.

I'm talking about a journeyman who sucked balls for years and then finally got his head out of his ass in his thirties.

Brian Daubach is one...


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 23, 2007)

Then there's the good player who can't get prromoted because a hall of famer happens to play his position.


----------



## motionman04 (Jul 23, 2007)

I hope duncan doesn't turn out to be another shane spencer, disappearing off the face of the earth after a month or 2


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 24, 2007)

The Official Site of Major League Baseball: News: Major League Baseball News

Tex in a Sox uni?  Wowzers.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 24, 2007)

*Shelley's early work a hit with fans*

Shelley's early work a hit with fans



> BY XANA O'NEILL
> DAILY NEWS WRITER
> Tuesday, July 24th 2007, 4:00 AM
> 
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 24, 2007)

*With a huge start, Shelley has created a monster*

Posted Monday, July 23rd 2007, 4:00 AM 
*I am not yet prepared to declare Shelley Duncan the next coming of Roy Hobbs or, for that matter, even the second coming of Shane Spencer.* For as impressive as three homers in his first three major league games might be, there is, after all, the Tampa Bay Devil Ray pitching staff factor to be considered.
But one thing you've got to say about this 27-year-old late-blooming slugger who has burst onto the Yankee scene in such spectacular fashion: His exuberance has seemed to be infectious in a dugout that too often this season has resembled a corporate boardroom. Indeed, after that deflating 3-2 loss to the Toronto Blue Jays Thursday, followed by the humiliating 14-4 beating by the moribund D-Rays Friday, it was fun being a Yankee and Duncan was a central figure in all of it.
Certainly, the Stadium fans have taken to him in a big way, according him a standing ovation when he grounded out to first on his third official at-bat in the seventh, and chanting _"Shel-ley! Shel-ley! Shel-ley!"_ when the relentless Yankee onslaught allowed him a sixth plate appearance and a bid for a third home run in the ninth yesterday. That he came back from an 0-2 count on that one (as he had also done in hitting his first homer in the fourth) and drew a walk, offered more evidence that this kid is not your typical free-swinging windmill.
"He's not just up there hacking and that's important," said Joe Torre, who in the days to come is going to have to figure out a way to get Duncan at-bats with Johnny Damon still the DH for the foreseeable future. "He knows who he's facing and maybe it's a benefit to have a father who's a pitching coach teaching you about preparing and focus."
Duncan's dad, Dave, is the Cardinals' pitching coach. He has developed a reputation for being one of the best pitching coaches in baseball, emphasizing those very things, game preparation and focus on every pitch. That's not all he learned from his dad, said the kid who spent 6-1/2 years in the *Yankee minor league system garnering very little respect from the front office that left him off the 40-man roster last winter*. You learn to deal with adversity and rejection or be consumed by it.
"I grew up learning to play the game right," said Duncan. "You go through a lot of failures in life and from them you learn to grow as a person. I don't know how much anyone knows about me. All I can guarantee is that I'll play hard every game."
Apparently, he also celebrates hard too. After all three of his homers - his major league first in the first game of Saturday's day-night doubleheader, the three-run shot off Casey Fossum in the fourth yesterday and the solo blow to right-center off Shawn Camp - the ensuing fist-pounding in the dugout threatened to draw welts.
*"It's fun until after he scores," Derek Jeter said, laughing. "He gets a little physical when he gets excited."*
"Three (homers) in three games," an admiring Alex Rodriguez said. "It's nice to have that kind of energy on your side."
According to the Elias Sports Bureau, *Duncan is the first Yankee in 60 years to have as many as three homers in his first three games*. We all remember Spencer bursting onto the scene in late-summer 1998 to hit 10 homers in 27 games down the stretch, adding a couple more against the Texas Rangers in the division series. It was a flame that burned brightly but gradually flickered out as *Spencer essentially partied his way out of the Bronx and eventually out of baseball when he should have been still in his prime.*
Like Spencer, Duncan has had to endure an inordinately long minor league apprenticeship, but it wasn't because of an indifference to hard work. Alas, *for all of his dad's teaching and influence, he has never been able to master a position - which seemingly was what prompted the Yankee high command to ignore his minor league hitting feats (he led the Eastern League with 34 homers in 2005 and was leading the International League in slugging when finally promoted on Friday).*
And unless he somehow can make himself into a respectable corner outfielder (as his brother, Chris, has managed to do with the Cardinals) or a first baseman, his Yankee future remains murky. Torre has made it clear that Damon is his DH, but it would seem now that in a Yankee season hanging on just about every game, Johnny better be good. There is a new People's Choice in the Bronx, an effervescent kid, living a dream, who packs a wallop with his bat and a whole lot of welcome fist-pumping energy in the dugout.
bmadden@nydailynews.com


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 26, 2007)

*A-Rod belts No. 499 as Yankees' win streak hits 6*

ESPN - A-Rod belts No. 499 as Yankees' win streak hits 6 - MLB


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 26, 2007)

Brett Says Rodriguez Is the Best Player, Ever 

Brett Says Rodriguez Is the Best Player, Ever - New York Times

Put that into your pipe and smoke it Iaian.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 27, 2007)

OK sports fans.  Which one of the following does not belong with the others?

A.  Andy Pettitte
B.  Roger Clemens
C.  Kei Igawa
D.  Mike Mussina
E.  Chien-Ming Wang


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 27, 2007)

Roger Clemens cause he rules.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 27, 2007)

Petite, Clemens and Wang I keep with the hope the 2 rookies replaces the rest.
I lost faith in Mussina a while ago.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2007)

I wonder what Canseco will have to say about A-rod?

New book has â?????stuffâ?????? on A-Rod, Canseco says - Baseball - MSNBC.com


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 7, 2007)

Mike Meyers - gone.    It's about time.  There was a reason the Red Sox let him go.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 7, 2007)

That was a wierd pick up.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2007)

Good pitching matchup tonight with Wang vs Halliday.  Is everyone done with all the retaliation BS?  

Yankees need to keep going and hope the Angels continue to beat up on the Sox.  5 back and counting (down).


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 8, 2007)

I would bean him again.  

The Bean ball isn't used enough now a days. 

I love Towers reaction to the second bench clearing.  Regarding Tony Pena LOL

What's this guy running his mouth for? This dude is a quitter, he managed a team and quit in the middle of the season because he couldn't hack it. He's going to run his mouth to me?'


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 8, 2007)

That Said the Yanks have been on a tear.  .5 game out of the wild card.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> The Bean ball isn't used enough now a days.



This is one area I am in complete disagreement.  There's no place for that and it's got the potential to end someone's career (Tony Conigliaro).  

One base for a hit batter isn't enough.  Make it two and watch the number of hit batsmen drop.  Furthermore, if a player is forced to leave the game due to being hit by a pitch, the pitcher is gone too.

My opinion only.  I'm sure others will disagree.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 8, 2007)

Then so should shitty slides a la A-rod.

Pitching is a mental battle.  If you can force the batter back of the plate, then so be it.  But aiming for a guys head is simply inexcusable.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Then so should shitty slides a la A-rod.



Agreed.  Those plus when a runner attempts to break up a double play by sliding 6 feet out of the baseline.  The runner is supposed to be able to touch the base.  If not, it's interference.  When's the last time an ump made _that_ call?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 8, 2007)

So no bowling over the catcher either.

Or yelling out mine as you round the basepath when a fly ball is hit the infielder?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 8, 2007)

Since the All Star break, the Yankees have not played a team with a record above .500.  Their schedule is about to get much more difficult.  20 of their next 23 are against winning teams.  They are certainly taking care of their business against those weaker teams though.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 8, 2007)

They have played the Jays


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> They have played the Jays



Yeah, thanks for nothing.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 8, 2007)

I know. sigh.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> So no bowling over the catcher either.
> 
> Or yelling out mine as you round the basepath when a fly ball is hit the infielder?



I would have to say that bowling over the catcher should be illegal too.

As for yelling mine while running the bases, while it borders on unsportsmanship behavior, the risk of someone getting hurt is low.  I have no strong feelings either way as to whether or not it should be illegal.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sure it does cause the next time he doesn't back off and there is a collision.

I am glad you see it as unsportsmanlike, most Yankee fans are blinded by there love for the Yanks to see how bush of a play that was.

I dunno this is a sport, there are collisions, there is competition.  It would be like saying take bodycheckin or fighting out of hockey.  Or contact out of football.  

There is a risk each time these players step on the field, they understand this risk.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 8, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Since the All Star break, the Yankees have not played a team with a record above .500. Their schedule is about to get much more difficult. 20 of their next 23 are against winning teams. They are certainly taking care of their business against those weaker teams though.


You had to just rain on our parade.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> They have played the Jays


The what?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 8, 2007)

Jays playing some good small ball tonite 

15 runs on the board and not 1 homerun.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 9, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Jays playing some good small ball tonite
> 
> 15 runs on the board and not 1 homerun.



'Bout time the Jays beat the Yanks.   

Yeah, Roy Halladay will usually win when he gets 14 runs to support him.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 9, 2007)

Tonights Jays game, despite how awful the Red Sox look at times lately, is why I think the Yankees won't make the playoffs:  Not enough pitching.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 9, 2007)

Wang is usually pretty reliable.  First time he has been pulled before the 6th inning in over a year.  Jays racked up 8 in 2-2/3


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 9, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Tonights Jays game, despite how awful the Red Sox look at times lately, is why I think the Yankees won't make the playoffs:  Not enough pitching.



San Diego is releasing David Wells.    Maybe time to reunite him with Clemens and Pettitte?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 9, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Sure it does cause the next time he doesn't back off and there is a collision.
> 
> I am glad you see it as unsportsmanlike, most Yankee fans are blinded by there love for the Yanks to see how bush of a play that was.
> 
> ...



Football and hockey (and basketball as well) are contact sports. Body to body contact is expected.  

If one hockey player cheap shots another on a bodycheck, he can expect some form of retailiation.  How does a batter retailiate against a pitcher hitting him with a pitch?  Can he throw his bat at the pitcher?  Can a catcher try to run over a player who comes barreling into home plate?

What I'm getting at is that where there is a chance for equitable retailiation, the threat of that is what keeps things from getting out of hand.  When there is no danger of retailation, that is when things have the potential to get ugly.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> San Diego is releasing David Wells.  Maybe time to reunite him with Clemens and Pettitte?


Not funny.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 9, 2007)

Clemens got a five game suspension for his bean ball Muwahahahahaha.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 10, 2007)

I think the Clemens suspension is warranted, but I also think Clemens did what he had to do.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 10, 2007)

It's funny.

Clemens has more control when he's throwing at people (he hit Rios right in the center of his back) than when he's throwing to his catcher.

Boo the Yanks.


----------



## jrvazzer (Aug 13, 2007)

*To Bad Baseball Fan's*

The Yankee's On Sept. 30th 2007 Will Be 13 Games Ahead Of Toronto With Boston Behind. Just Like Last Year.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 13, 2007)

Jays were only 10 games back and in Second place I will have you know


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 14, 2007)

R.I.P., Phil Rizzuto.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 14, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> R.I.P., Phil Rizzuto.


Sad.....I was just listing to Meatloaf  yesterday and I was telling my kids about who the announcer was.....RIP Holy Cow.....


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 15, 2007)

What's up with Rivera?    Bombed today for a loss, a blown save in the first Baltimore game, and he came within a single of blowing the last Cleveland game.  Maybe he needs a few days off?    Give Chamberlain a chance to see what he's got.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 16, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> What's up with Rivera?    Bombed today for a loss, a blown save in the first Baltimore game, and he came within a single of blowing the last Cleveland game.  Maybe he needs a few days off?    Give Chamberlain a chance to see what he's got.



Tough way for the Yanks to lose a game last night.  Three run HR to tie it with two outs in the ninth, only to get bombed in the 10th inning.  Still not as bad as Gagne pissing away two games though.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 16, 2007)

Rivera is only human......whose getting older...unfortunately.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 16, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Tough way for the Yanks to lose a game last night.  Three run HR to tie it with two outs in the ninth, only to get bombed in the 10th inning.



Yeah, talk about your momentum shifts.    And especially with Tampa finally winning a game against Boston!  Oh well, bring on the Tigers.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 19, 2007)

Decent weekend with NY taking 3 of 4 from Detroit, while Boston loses 2 to LA.  So NY is 4 back now, but LA is coming to NY while the Red Sox get to relax against Tampa Bay.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 19, 2007)

4 games... ugh...


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 19, 2007)

It's clear that the Yankees, at this point in time, are one of the best teams in baseball.  I still think the Red Sox have enough to hold them off.  Should be a good race, as usual.

...And to think three months ago I was laughing at the Yankees.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 19, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> And to think three months ago I was laughing at the Yankees.



You weren't the only one.  I heard almost constant ribbing from the Red Sox fans at work.  They're a little quieter now.  It should be an exciting September, no matter what happens.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 21, 2007)

I find it amazing that Tim Wakefield is tied for the ML lead in WINS with 15.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 21, 2007)

That's got to be the quietest 15 wins any pitcher has.  Not bad for a #4.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 21, 2007)

Wakefield pitching against the Rays, death, and taxes.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 21, 2007)

Wakefield says his knuckleball moves better in the Tampa dome.  Maybe he should request a trade to Tampa.  He could win a Cy Young.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 21, 2007)

In all seriousness,

If, lets say, two years from now the Red Sox want to head in a different direction and the Rays are looking like a team that could contend, he would be silly (if his knuckleball does bite more in the dome) not to end his career in Tampa.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 21, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> In all seriousness,
> 
> If, lets say, two years from now the Red Sox want to head in a different direction and the Rays are looking like a team that could contend, he would be silly (if his knuckleball does bite more in the dome) not to end his career in Tampa.



Or Toronto


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 21, 2007)

This is going to hurt...

Trop > Rogers Centre


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm joking, btw.

I've heard the Skydome is one of the best parks in baseball.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 21, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I'm joking, btw.
> 
> I've heard the Skydome is one of the best parks in baseball.



I fucking hate it, and would tear it down in a second.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 21, 2007)

My cousins went to see the Red Sox in Toronto a few years ago and said the view from the in-park hotel made it awesome.  I don't think they ever actually walked around in the park.

Whys it suck so much?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 21, 2007)

No character,  big concrete bowl.  Rogers has tried to improve on the Character, but there is only so much you can do with a concrete bowl.

I like old school ball.  I want the park to be outside, I want a grass field.

I would rather go to a game at the old Exhibition Stadium then the Skydome.

I refer to it as the pimple beside the Nose of Toronto.

It is right beside the CN tour.  At least highrises have blocked the view of the skydome now.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 21, 2007)

Mike Mussina throwing batting practice in Anaheim tonight.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 21, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Mike Mussina throwing batting practice in Anaheim tonight.


Nothing new, he's on his way out...


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 21, 2007)

Garrett Anderson has 10 rbi in the 7th inning.

18-5 Angels.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 21, 2007)

I just threw up.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 21, 2007)

Whats funny is TT the other day was knocking the peanut gallery that is Sean Henn, Kyle Farnsworth, and Ron Villone.  So far in this game Henn and Villone have given up 9 runs in 3 innings combined.  Pathetic.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 22, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Mike Mussina throwing batting practice in Anaheim tonight.



As if to prove that last week's meltdown against Detroit wasn't a fluke.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 22, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Garrett Anderson has 10 rbi in the 7th inning.
> 
> 18-5 Angels.



Last night's loss was not nearly as aggravating as the first game of the series.  NY blew that one.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2007)

I completely agree.  Lets hope the Angels get the brooms out tonight. 

Hey, atleast you didn't have to stay up past 2AM last night...


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 22, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Nothing new, he's on his way out...



Is he signed through next year?


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Is he signed through next year?



He's owed $11 million dollars in 2008.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 22, 2007)

Rats!    I thought I remembered him signing a 2 yr deal.    Maybe the Orioles will take him back?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 22, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Lets hope the Angels get the brooms out tonight.
> 
> Hey, atleast you didn't have to stay up past 2AM last night...



   Meanwhile, Tampa Bay is playing the perfect host.  Come right in and beat up on our Double A pitching staff.    

No way am I staying up until 2 am to catch the result of the game.  It's not as if it were the World Series.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Rats!    I thought I remembered him signing a 2 yr deal.    Maybe the Orioles will take him back?



I don't think it would be difficult to find a taker.  $11 million dollars is pretty reasonable, especially if the Yankees pay for some of it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Meanwhile, Tampa Bay is playing the perfect host.  Come right in and beat up on our Double A pitching staff.
> 
> No way am I staying up until 2 am to catch the result of the game.  It's not as if it were the World Series.



Scott Kazmir is a top five pitcher in baseball, the Red Sox just got to him.

I love the West Coast trips, but I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Is he signed through next year?


Yes, but looks like his career is winding down.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 22, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Scott Kazmir is a top five pitcher in baseball, the Red Sox just got to him.



True enough.  I had been hoping that Tampa might have been able to steal the game he was pitching.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> True enough.  I had been hoping that Tampa might have been able to steal the game he was pitching.



The Red Sox have really gotten "lucky" against the Rays the last two series.  Devil Rays pitching between starter and wheeler/reyes is the only reason the Red Sox have done as well as they have.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 22, 2007)

The games that Mussina did win were when the Yanks scored 6+ runs a game.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2007)

...And you thought last night was bad.

Texas 30, Baltimore 3.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2007)

^^^
Thats the Rangers vs. the Orioles, not the Cowboys vs. the Ravens, for the record.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 22, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> ...And you thought last night was bad.
> 
> Texas 30, Baltimore 3.


Get the hell out....let me check!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Get the hell out....let me check!



The 7-8-9 hitters, including former Red Sox David Murphy and my fantasy teams own Jarrod Saltalamacchia were a combined 13 for 19 with 16 RBI.

Unbelievable.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 22, 2007)

Are they leading the league in batting?


> THE RANGERS' 30 RUNS SCORED SETS A MODERN MLB RECORD (SINCE 1900).


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 22, 2007)

I didn't see who pitched but his ERA sure must be bloated.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I didn't see who pitched but his ERA sure must be bloated.



It was a real team effort.  No one pitcher got shelled, it was four.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2007)

I find it hysterical that despite a 27 run differential, the Rangers were able to pick up a save.  Quite the save, so much pressure.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 23, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> ...And you thought last night was bad.
> 
> Texas 30, Baltimore 3.



Another win for Kason Gabbard!    He's 6-1.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 23, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I find it hysterical that despite a 27 run differential, the Rangers were able to pick up a save.  Quite the save, so much pressure.



One of the criteria for a save is when a pitcher pitches 3 effective innings, regardless of score.  I guess 3 innings of shutout ball is considered effective.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 23, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> One of the criteria for a save is when a pitcher pitches 3 effective innings, regardless of score.  I guess 3 innings of shutout ball is considered effective.



What a gay rule.  Anything would have been effective, except giving up 27 runs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 23, 2007)

Source

10.20 Credit a pitcher with a save when he meets all three of the following conditions:

(1) He is the finishing pitcher in a game won by his club; and
(2) He is not the winning pitcher; and

(3) He qualifies under one of the following conditions:


(a) He enters the game with a lead of no more than three runs and pitches for at least one inning; or
(b) He enters the game, regardless of the count, with the potential tying run either on base, or at bat, or on deck (that is, the potential tying run is either already on base or is one of the first two batsmen he faces); or

(c) He pitches effectively for at least three innings.


No more than one save may be credited in each game.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 23, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> What a gay rule.  Anything would have been effective, except giving up 27 runs.



Well then it's a good thing Mike Mussina wasn't pitching.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2007)

*I think he's lost it*

A recent poll about Mussina.

*Poll Results*

*Thank you for voting. *
Do you think Mike Mussina is finished?
Yes81% 
No19%


----------



## Uthinkso (Aug 28, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> A recent poll about Mussina.
> 
> *Poll Results*
> 
> ...



After last night I think his ERA pushed to something obscene like 8.8x or something of the like. Its time for him to bow out.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2007)

Last year he was so-so, this year he sucks.
The games that he did win were when the Yanks scored 7 + runs.
There is talk that if the Yanks make the playoffs he may be bumped out of the rotation.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 28, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Last year he was so-so, this year he sucks.
> The games that he did win were when the Yanks scored 7 + runs.
> There is talk that if the Yanks make the playoffs he may be bumped out of the rotation.



If they make the playoffs,  NY will need only 4 starters.  None of them should be named Mussina.

The bigger question is should he be dumped from the rotation NOW.  I say yes, but Joe Torre is making out the lineup card.  

Mussina will soon be the most expensive mop-up reliever in the game.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 28, 2007)

The Yankees need nothing less than a 3-game sweep of Boston to have any hope of remaining in the pennant race.  Time is getting short (what, 5 weeks left?).


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> If they make the playoffs, NY will need only 4 starters. None of them should be named Mussina.
> 
> The bigger question is should he be dumped from the rotation NOW. I say yes, but Joe Torre is making out the lineup card.
> 
> Mussina will soon be the most expensive mop-up reliever in the game.


Your right, Torre has a bad habit of staying with has beens in crucial moments.

Does Kevin Brown ring a bell.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Aug 29, 2007)

Great Win against the Sox last night....lets keep it up nd sweep the fuckin series!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 29, 2007)

fyredup1286 said:


> Great Win against the Sox last night....lets keep it up nd sweep the fuckin series!!!!!!!!!



Tonight's game will be a barn burner.  What's funny is, even if the Yankees take 2 of 3 (they won't sweep) they only gain one game in the standings and 3 days on the calender tick away.  I'll take it.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 29, 2007)

The Yanks just need wins and the Mariners to continue to lose, and hope the tigers go on a slide.

The Yanks have probably given up on catching the Red Sox, they just need to focus on making the playoffs ie. wildcard.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 29, 2007)

I don't think the Yankees will give up on the catching the Red Sox until such time as it is mathematically impossible.  Opening the playoffs at LA isn't the best scenario for NY.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 29, 2007)

They dropped Mussina out of the rotation, feel sorry for the fella  but it had to be done.

TT & Min0 called it.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 29, 2007)

What hurts the most is that they replaced the human batting machine with a rookie who just made it to triple AAA.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 30, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Tonight's game will be a barn burner.  What's funny is, even if the Yankees take 2 of 3 (they won't sweep) they only gain one game in the standings and 3 days on the calender tick away.  I'll take it.



Don't look now.   You were right about the barn burner part, though.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 30, 2007)

While they did sweep this means nothing, anything can happen.

Right now the team that makes me feel uncomfortable are the Tigers.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 30, 2007)

Wang is good.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Aug 31, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> even if the Yankees take 2 of 3 (*they won't sweep*)



Well...consider it done.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 31, 2007)

Chamberlain suspended two games.

SI.com - MLB - Yankees' Chamberlain suspended two games - Friday August 31, 2007 5:41PM


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 1, 2007)

Good follow up to handing the Sox there asses is to get pounded by T-bay.

Oh and thank the Jays for beating the slumping Mariners.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 1, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Good follow up to handing the Sox there asses is to get pounded by T-bay.
> 
> Oh and thank the Jays for beating the slumping Mariners.



Yes, a big thanks to the Jays and Orioles.  

Go figure.  I would have thought the Yankees would have been sky high going into the Tampa series.    I hope they're not looking ahead to Seattle or they'll wind up dropping a couple of more games to the Rays.

On another note, Mussina's replacement, Ian Kennedy, starts today.  He got through the first inning unscored upon, which make him an improvement over Mussina right there.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 1, 2007)

Kennedy, 7 innings, 5 hits, 1 earned run.  It looks like Mussina will be missing his next start, too.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 2, 2007)

How about the rookie Red Sox pitcher throwing a no-no.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah, the sob pitched a pretty good game.  

I watched only a couple of innings, but it seemed like he had the Orioles completely confused.

So does this mean Wakefield is out of the rotation now?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 2, 2007)

What's wrong with this lineup from today's Tampa-NY game?


J. Damon  .260  
D. Jeter  .324  
B. Abreu  .285  
A. Rodriguez  .308  
H. Matsui .301  
J. Posada .329  
R. Cano .298  
A. Phillips  .292  
M. Cabrera  .297  


Why is Damon, with the worst BA by a large amount, batting leadoff?  Shouldn't he be in the #9 spot with Cabrera leading off?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## WilfredVAnnie (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is a questions some one can answer...If the Yankees were to trade Johnny Damon he has an approved 12 teams that he can go to, what teams would they be? Any one have an idea?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 7, 2007)

If the Yanks trade Damon, they are going to eat a lot of that salary.

NOT signing him is looking like a good move by Team Theo.


----------



## WilfredVAnnie (Sep 7, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> If the Yanks trade Damon, they are going to eat a lot of that salary.
> 
> NOT signing him is looking like a good move by Team Theo.



That's wonderful, go Boy Wonder Epstein, did he play his guitar with Bronson Arroyo while he made the choice not to re-sign Damon? - so...what are the 12 teams that Damon can be traded to? Any Ideas?


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 7, 2007)

The Yankees have Quietly recorded the 5th best record in baseball right now


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 7, 2007)

It's not going to happen, especially with the playoffs coming soon.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 7, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> It's not going to happen, especially with the playoffs coming soon.



What's not going to happen?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 7, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> What's not going to happen?


The Yanks trading Damon. Not now.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 7, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> The Yanks trading Damon. Not now.




Do you think it would really matter?  He has done shit.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 7, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Do you think it would really matter? He has done shit.


No, it wouldn't.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2007)

It would give Duncan more playing time.  The guy plays once a week.  I'd like to see if he can produce on a consistent basis.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2007)

A-Rod is on fire, definitely will win the MVP honors.






> A-Rod's two-run shot off Zack Greinke in the first inning was his major league-leading 52nd homer and it raised his RBI count to 140, also best in the big leagues. It's the third time in his brilliant 13- year career that he's homered in five consecutive games. With 516 home runs, he is five behind Ted Williams and Willie McCovey for 15th place on the career list.


----------



## danny81 (Sep 9, 2007)

do any of you guys think the yanks will win the division?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2007)

danny81 said:


> do any of you guys think the yanks will win the division?


Boston has it in the bag unless they collapse.
Yanks are going for the wildcard.


----------



## danny81 (Sep 9, 2007)

i hopr they get knoxked out


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i hopr they get knoxked out


Whr/ Teh Brd Rocks? bor the cankees&


----------



## WilfredVAnnie (Sep 10, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Whr/ Teh Brd Rocks? bor the cankees&


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2007)

WilfredVAnnie said:


>


I'm trying to communicate with the boy. I need to learn a second language and this might be it.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 10, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> A-Rod is on fire, definitely will win the MVP honors.



He's a LOCK for MVP.

So do you NY folk think he'll opt out after this season?  I think he will based simply on the fact that Scott Boras always wants his players to test the market.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> He's a LOCK for MVP.
> 
> So do you NY folk think he'll opt out after this season? I think he will based simply on the fact that Scott Boras always wants his players to test the market.


The same people who booed him I think are sort of regretting it, I mean they gave him a real hard time and who knows how that stood in his mind.

He has the Yankees at their mercy now. He's finally show them what he can do, the only thing left for him this year is where it matters the most...the Playoffs. If he does the same he can ask The Boss for the Moon.

He has mentioned how much he loves NY.

Not to be a homer but it would be fitting he breaks the home run records as a Yankee.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 10, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> He has mentioned how much he loves NY.
> 
> Not to be a homer but it would be fitting he breaks the home run records as a Yankee.



We'll take him in Boston.

The Red Sox are the new Yankees.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2007)

I just threw up........


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 10, 2007)

Well the Sox have been very aggressive in landing all the free agents they want and making some big moves at trade deadlines, all while spending money like there's an endless supply.  

Of course, the Sox have also managed to hold onto many of their top minor league prospects while doing it.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't care.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 10, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I don't care.



You will care and you will like it.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 10, 2007)

There should be a thread on the Pedro.  Two good starts.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2007)

Forgot all about him.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 10, 2007)

I just hope a-rod beats bonds record...hes on track to tho...


----------



## danny81 (Sep 10, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Whr/ Teh Brd Rocks? bor the cankees&




yankees i hate them. im a mets fan


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 11, 2007)

Watching the 1978 game with Phil Rizzuto announcing the game and Guidry pitching to Munson on his way to 18 strikeouts.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 11, 2007)

The Red Sox are hardly the new Yankees, Min0.

It's over a $50 million dollar difference in payrolls.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 11, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> The Red Sox are hardly the new Yankees, Min0.
> 
> It's over a $50 million dollar difference in payrolls.


I never said that, it's was that crazed lunatic.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 11, 2007)

No, I know.  I was just goofing on your "I'm throwing up" comment.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 11, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> No, I know. I was just goofing on your "I'm throwing up" comment.


Oh.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 11, 2007)

Wipe that smile off your face, you're still 5 games back.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 11, 2007)

We still have the wild card.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 11, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> We still have the wild card.



...as well as a good shot at the division...

I know this


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 11, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Wipe that smile off your face, you're still 5 games back.



4 in the loss column as I write this.     Big weekend coming up in Beantown.


----------



## WilfredVAnnie (Sep 12, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> We'll take him in Boston.
> 
> The Red Sox are the new Yankees.



Dude, i want some of the crack you are taking. That must be some nasty stuff to form that opinion.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 12, 2007)

Damn Tampa Bay.    Couldn't even hold a 7 run lead.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 12, 2007)

Well the Jays are done.

Wells should go for his shoulder surgery now.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 12, 2007)

I was talking with my dad about how the Yankees must have been teabagging eachother in the locker room when they saw that Tampa was leading 9-1.

Still a 5 game lead and another day passes...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 12, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I was talking with my dad about how the Yankees must have been teabagging eachother in the locker room when they saw that Tampa was leading 9-1.



They probably do that anyway.


----------



## ANCAM (Sep 12, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> We'll take him in Boston.
> 
> The Red Sox are the new Yankees.



The Red Sox can never be the Yankees even if they go on a streak of winning 50 world series in a row...

Yankees rosters from the 1920's for 80 years forward says it...They won during the Depression, they won during WWII, they won in all but the late 60's. And they won because they had a tremendous scouting system...and a great reputation. They won when players could sign with any team they wanted to because there was no draft, and they won on the farm level, too--at Columbus, Syracuse, etc. 

People forget that among the reasons the Yankees were able to obtain quality besides free-agency was they had a farm system. If we lose A-Rod and/or Posada, they have the young arms to help land whatever they do not pursue on the free agent market.

The play "Damn Yankees" was about how the Yankees were hated...They have always hated the Yankees because the Yankees have always been able to do what no other team could do---produce the players that could provide the victories....whether on the farm, or in trades, not just through free-agency. But the fans hate the Yankees so much that no team has a greater Road attendance than New York, and that has been the case for decades...and the Yanks play at Fenway on the road. If they played at a place like the Stadium against the Red Sox, they would have even more people attending the opponent's games. 

The other owners let Steinbrenner have his way for one reason--His teams bring money into even places like Tampa Bay, Kansas City and Baltimore.

The thing is, this year, the Yanks were done for until they inserted young pitching arms, which has nothing to do with money. Joba Chamberlain, Ramirez, Kennedy, Hughes...players like Duncan, Melky Cabrera, home grown products like Jeter and Posada...while Mussina, Petite, Clemens are/were struggling. It reminded me of 1964, when a young Mel Stottlemyre came up and went 9-3 and was chosen to start the WS.

No team has more Hall of Famers than NY. No team has won more championships because in the days when there was no free-agency, as the story goes, if a kid was not doing the job, guys as tough as the Ol' Sarge, Hank Bauer, would take them outside, and hold them up against by the collar and tell them "You're not taking money out of my family's mouth."

With the exception of 2B-and even then you'd have Tony Lazzeri---and Starting Pithcer--and you still had Jack Chesbro, Red Ruffing, Lefty Gomez, Whitey Ford the 1978 version of Ron Guidry, the Rocket-you could find a Yankee at every position that might be on someone's all-time best list. 
C-Bill Dickey
1b-Lou Gehrig
2b-Tony Lazzeri
ss-Derek Jeter (very few money ballplayers like he is)
3b-A-Rod, Red Rolfe
OF-Ruth, Mantle and DiMaggio
SP-ROCKET
RP-Mariano, with Goose or Sparky when they were in their prime. Luis Arroyo before that, because without Arroyo, Whitey does not become a Hall of Famer.

And I have left people off the list like Yogi, Scooter, Bob Meusel, Mattingly in his prime pre-back years, Munson in his, Reggie.

Defensively, they had tremendous players. While people remember his Hr's, I have seen very few right fielders with the arm Roger Maris had. 

If George has the money, it is because 4 million people fill the seats to see a good show.

That is why the Red Sox can't be the Yankees - They would rather critisize George and call them the "Evil Empire" instead of thanking him for making Baston Fans more loyal.


----------



## WilfredVAnnie (Sep 12, 2007)

Amen!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 12, 2007)

Yup, the Yanks had a good 20th century.  The 21st century will belong to the Red Sox.


----------



## ANCAM (Sep 12, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Yup, the Yanks had a good 20th century.  The 21st century will belong to the Red Sox.



Then in 100 years you can post their acheivements. Until then they will never be the Yankees. Sorry Mr. Baboon...


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice AnCam, very nice. For a young kid you know your Yankee history.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 12, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Nice AnCam, very nice. For a young kid you know your Yankee history.



He may know his Yankee history, but if he knew his ass from his elbow he'd know that the Red Sox were being compared to the Yankees solely because of payroll.

/end rant


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 13, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> the Red Sox were being compared to the Yankees solely because of payroll.



That's the way I took it too.  It seemed obvious to me.  Some people are just way too sensitive about these things.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 13, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Pictures of a defensively challenged player deleted




Ah, but can he do that against major league pitching?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 13, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Ah, but can he do that against major league pitching?



And you're fat!


----------



## ANCAM (Sep 13, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> He may know his Yankee history, but if he knew his ass from his elbow he'd know that the Red Sox were being compared to the Yankees solely because of payroll.
> 
> /end rant



Oh Please...that isnt what you meant... don't change your story.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 13, 2007)

ANCAM said:


> Oh Please...that isnt what you meant... don't change your story.



Excuse me?  I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 13, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Ah, but can he do that against major league pitching?



Reyes has given the Yanks fits a couple of times this year.  He's been solid for them.


----------



## ANCAM (Sep 13, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Excuse me?  I have no idea what you're talking about.



You all weren???t saying that the Red Sox are the New Yankees in terms of Payroll you were implying that they were the new Yankees in terms of winning divisions, championships???

Then your stories changed???

FYI do you know the difference from your ass to your elbow? Or should I say can you tell the difference from your ass to your face? I would think that is a firm no.
 

But as far as payroll goes I would have to agree with you, they are blowing up payroll BUT the only income they are getting back is from ticket sales and merchandise with in the boston area and maybe a small percent in the rest of the country. The Red Sox still are not as Marketable as the Yankees or even the Dodgers for that matter.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 13, 2007)

Like I said initially, I was under the impression the comparison was coming from strictly a payroll point of view.  My stance has never changed, they aren't similar in any way, and I can't thank the lord enough for it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 14, 2007)

NY's last chance to make this a race down to the wire starts tonight.  They pretty much have to sweep to keep any chance alive.

And what's up with pitching Britton in a tie game in the 9th inning?  Was Torre trying to prevent an extra inning game which might have delayed them getting to Boston?    Up to this point, Britton has been pitching in blowouts only.  I really don't understand that move at all.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 14, 2007)

Woooooooooooooow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There Are No Words To Describe How Fucking Pissed Off I Am With The Redsox Tonight Blowing A 7-2 Lead In The 8th Inning With Our Two Best Relief Pitchers!!!

Might As Well Hand Over The Division Title And Have Another Collapse Like You Had In 1978 Redsox!!! For Fucks Sake!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 15, 2007)

Woooooooooooooow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There Are No Words To Describe How Fucking Happy I Am With The Yankees Overcoming A 7-2 Lead In The 8th Inning Against Boston's Two Best Relief Pitchers!!!

Yankees Still Have a Shot at The Division Title And This Conjures Up Memories When the Redsox Collapsed Big Time In 1978!!!!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 15, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Woooooooooooooow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There Are No Words To Describe How Fucking Happy I Am With The Yankees Overcoming A 7-2 Lead In The 8th Inning Against Boston's Two Best Relief Pitchers!!!
> 
> Yankees Still Have a Shot at The Division Title And This Conjures Up Memories When the Redsox Collapsed Big Time In 1978!!!!



I just watched the encore...it was a great win...i hope we can sweep em again!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 15, 2007)

Today's game has the additional sub-plot of the Cy Young award being at stake.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 17, 2007)

Boston's win Saturday was huge.  If the Sox go just .500 the rest of the way, NY would have to go 11-2.  Even if I were a betting man, I don't think I'd gamble on that happening.


----------



## ANCAM (Sep 18, 2007)

The Yankees are 3.5 games back...you *NEVER *know!!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 18, 2007)

It really doesn't matter if we win the division anyway, the last few World series winners were from wild card teams.

No Yankee fan wants to ever see Boston get the upper hand, me personally....if they win it they earned it. They have a great club led by a few great players.  I say few because Schilling can get on my nerves with his constant blah blah blah.

Hey Boston! Stop it with the Beanball damnit!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 18, 2007)

Well I'm hoping that NY overtakes Boston for the AL east title and the Tigers get the wild card.  Oooh, that would make for a great winter.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 18, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Well I'm hoping that NY overtakes Boston for the AL east title and the Tigers get the wild card. Oooh, that would make for a great winter.


It will feel good to get them back.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 18, 2007)

Should be 2.5 back after tonight... ugh.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 18, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Should be 2.5 back after tonight... ugh.


Getcha Boston Butt outta dis Yankee thread. 


Why do you say that?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 18, 2007)

The Sox have lost three of their last four.  Shitbags.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 18, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Why do you say that?



Because with the exception of one decent start, Jon Lester has been getting POUNDED lately.

Edit:  Ok, I see he's had a couple of decent starts, but they've been against the mighty ORIOLES.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 18, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> The Sox have lost three of their last four. Shitbags.


1978 fucking Dent.


----------



## ANCAM (Sep 18, 2007)

What is the deal with Lester? I thought he was supposed to be the next Golden Boy for Boston...


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 18, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Because with the exception of one decent start, Jon Lester has been getting POUNDED lately.
> 
> Edit:  Ok, I see he's had a couple of decent starts, but they've been against the mighty ORIOLES.



That and Burnett has pitched pretty damn well since coming back from the IR and getting called out by richarddi.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 18, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Burnett has pitched pretty damn well since coming back from the IR and getting called out by richarddi.



He'd better pitch pretty damn well tonight, too.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 18, 2007)

*Did Gagne throw at Mariano?*

I guess he figures this is his only to contribute to the team since he can't pitch.

FanNation | Truth&Rumors | Did Gagne throw at Mariano?


> While Mariano Rivera stretched in the *Yankees*' bullpen in the top of the eighth inning, an errant pitch from the *Red Sox* bullpen - presumably from reliever *Eric Gagne* - hit the *Yankees*' closer in his right pinky. "It was hard," Rivera said yesterday before the *Yankees*' game against Baltimore at Yankee Stadium. "It hit me good. I didn't have a feeling for the whole game."


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 18, 2007)

*Did Gagne throw at Mariano? Yanks' vulgar autograph to 10-year-old*

That was wrong.



> Shelley Duncan wrote his name into the storied *Yankees*-*Red Sox* rivalry this past weekend, but he realizes he would have been better off had he written only his name and stopped there. Duncan caused a stir when it was revealed by the Boston Herald that in addition to signing his autograph for a 10-year-old *Red Sox* fan at Fenway Park Friday, the reserve outfielder added the epithet "*Red Sox* Suck!" The 10-year-old's mother told the newspaper she did not find that appropriate, which left Duncan having to explain himself.


_New York Newsday_


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 19, 2007)

Eric Gagne is focking awful.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 19, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Should be 2.5 back after tonight... ugh.



   Excellent prediction, sox.  What about tonight?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 19, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Eric Gagne is focking awful.



I thought last night's result was terrific.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 19, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I thought last night's result was terrific.


He turned out to be a great acquisition.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 19, 2007)

Yankees and Blue Jays going for the sweep.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 19, 2007)

Yankees are leading 2-1 in the bottom of the 7th.  Do I hear Chamberlain in the 8th and Rivera in the 9th?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 19, 2007)

Toronto is also leading 2-1 in the bottom of the seventh.  Is it time for Gagne?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 19, 2007)

The Mets are losing.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 19, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> The Mets are losing.



Are you watching a replay of last night?  Yahoo sports has them leading 8-3 in the top of the 7th.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 19, 2007)

Papelbon just did an Eric Gagne impression.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 19, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Are you watching a replay of last night?  Yahoo sports has them leading 8-3 in the top of the 7th.


I meant to say they have been losing.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 19, 2007)

Great pics, min0.  I know a couple of Red Sox fans who will be delighted to receive them.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 19, 2007)

Just 1 game in the loss column now.

Next up for NY, a tough 4 game set at home against Toronto.  Hopefully, the Jays have shot their wad for a while.  Boston at Tampa for 3.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 19, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Great pics, min0. I know a couple of Red Sox fans who will be delighted to receive them.


 
I may regret posting those....I hope not.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 20, 2007)

I thought the ghosts were killed when the Sox won the 04 WS?  

Eh, wtf do I know?

BTW, where the hell are all the other Sox fans around here?  You run and hide when things are getting tough?  COME IN HERE AND TAKE IT LIKE A MAN.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 20, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Just 1 game in the loss column now.
> 
> Next up for NY, a tough 4 game set at home against Toronto.  Hopefully, the Jays have shot their wad for a while.  Boston at Tampa for 3.



Yanks always give the Jays a tough battle.  But the Jays are at home.  Hopefully they ding off A-rod a few more times


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not hiding, just have been super busy with school.

Average offense, little depth, best pitching staff in baseball, good bullpen.

We are what we are.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 20, 2007)

How quickly Yankee fans forget:






^^^
You're 2000 World Series Champion New York Yankees.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 20, 2007)

One and a half games back...........


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 20, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> I thought the ghosts were killed when the Sox won the 04 WS?
> 
> Eh, wtf do I know?
> 
> BTW, where the hell are all the other Sox fans around here? You run and hide when things are getting tough? COME IN HERE AND TAKE IT LIKE A MAN.


 
I'm here. Can't believe the season has unfolded the way it has. I'd love to win the division for once, but at least if we don't, the magic number to get in is 3. I sure as hell don't like seeing the Yankees with this much momentum. Hopefully Toronto will do to them what they did to us.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 20, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> *I thought the ghosts were killed when the Sox won the 04 WS?*
> 
> Eh, wtf do I know?
> 
> BTW, where the hell are all the other Sox fans around here? You run and hide when things are getting tough? COME IN HERE AND TAKE IT LIKE A MAN.


That never happened.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 20, 2007)

a little promise for the yanks.

wells done for the season

The Official Site of The Toronto Blue Jays: News: Toronto Blue Jays News


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 20, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> a little promise for the yanks.
> 
> wells done for the season
> 
> The Official Site of The Toronto Blue Jays: News: Toronto Blue Jays News


 
You mean a present. 
Now can your pitcher throw some batting practice?

Watch the Yanks not take advantage.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 21, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I'm here. Can't believe the season has unfolded the way it has. I'd love to win the division for once, but at least if we don't, the magic number to get in is 3. I sure as hell don't like seeing the Yankees with this much momentum. Hopefully Toronto will do to them what they did to us.



I agree.  While it would suck to blow the division lead and finish 2nd, the difference between now and the 1978 collapse is that the 1978 choke knocked the Sox out of playoff contention.  We'll still get in this year.  Of course, frothing Yankee fans fail to realize this.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 21, 2007)

Have the Mets been watching the Red Sox?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 21, 2007)

Unlike the Sox, if the Mets choke they are out.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I'm not hiding, just have been super busy with school.



I figured as much.  You don't seem like the type to disappear when your team isn't going well.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> How quickly Yankee fans forget:



I remember that quite well.  As the Yankees were getting drilled that last week of the season, I wondered if they would even win a single playoff game.  Unfounded fears, as it turned out.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> While it would suck to blow the division lead and finish 2nd, the difference between now and the 1978 collapse is that the 1978 choke knocked the Sox out of playoff contention.  We'll still get in this year.  Of course, frothing Yankee fans fail to realize this.



I realize this, which is why I was hoping Detroit would stay close by winning against Cleveland.  I think the Sox magic number to qualify for the playoffs is 3.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Unlike the Sox, if the Mets choke they are out.



It depends on how badly they choke and what happens out west.  If they lose just enough to let Philly take 1st, both Arizona and San Diego will need to win a majority of their remaining games.

SD finishes with 4 at Milwaukee, who might still have incentive to win.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> It depends on how badly they choke and what happens out west.  If they lose just enough to let Philly take 1st, both Arizona and San Diego will need to win a majority of their remaining games.
> 
> SD finishes with 4 at Milwaukee, who might still have incentive to win.



Both Arizona and SD have better records then the Mets right now.  So if the Mets continue to lose they will have  a tough chance of holding that wild card.


----------



## ANCAM (Sep 21, 2007)

I really do hope for a Yankees vs. Red Sox ALCS...the Yankees need some 2004 redemption and REALLY bring back those ghosts!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2007)

Aces going tonight.  Halladay vs Wang and Beckett vs Kazmir.  Tonight is Tampa's best chance to steal a victory.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Aces going tonight.  Halladay vs Wang and Beckett vs Kazmir.  Tonight is Tampa's best chance to steal a victory.



Beckett going for #20 tonight.  I was so focused on the Sox just winning a damn game that I hadn't even noticed.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 21, 2007)

Jeebus, quite a 9th inning rally the Yanks have going here.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2007)

Tough break for Halladay.  Pitches a great game, then a 2 out error in the 9th ruins his whole night.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Beckett vs Kazmir.  Tonight is Tampa's best chance to steal a victory.



So much for that hope.  Maybe Francona will let Gagne pitch the 9th?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Tough break for Halladay.  Pitches a great game, then a 2 out error in the 9th ruins his whole night.



Yeah, you're crying for Halladay.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Yeah, you're crying for Halladay.



Not in the least.  I'm glad it happened.  I was just stating a fact.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 22, 2007)

Boy is Toronto having fun playing spoiler or what?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 22, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Boy is Toronto having fun playing spoiler or what?



That they are.  I'll bet Iain is loving it.

  Yankees came up one hit short from pulling that one out.   

Oh well.  They've just got to start a new winning streak today and hope for a little help from Tampa.     Oakland?     Minnesota?


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 24, 2007)

The last few starts Halliday has had a tough break with blown games through the Bullpen.  The Jays give NY a a good run,  they just don't have the finish like them.

If the Jays can get there bats going next year, and avoid the injury bug like they did this year, there is atleast hope.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 24, 2007)

The Sox could really use a Jays victory today.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 24, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> The Sox could really use a Jays victory today.



Possible break for NY, with Burnett being scratched from today's game.

From Yahoo sports:


> A.J. Burnett was replaced by rookie Jesse Litsch as the Toronto Blue Jays' starting pitcher for Monday's series finale against the New York Yankees.
> 
> "Burnett had to go home for personal reasons," Blue Jays manager John Gibbons said about 2 1/2 hours before the game was scheduled to start.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 24, 2007)

Don't be doubting Jesse he has had some Solid performances.

but Burnett has been on fire sine he came back from the DL.  Kinda sucks.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 24, 2007)

Good start to the game so far...


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 24, 2007)

Told ya.  Good job by the young kids


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 25, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Don't be doubting Jesse he has had some Solid performances.



    

You had to be right for once?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 25, 2007)

The Sox clinch the division by going 5-1, and that's if the Yanks go 6-0.

I can see the latter, but not the prior.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 26, 2007)

Holy hell, the Sox get a GIFT from Tampa!  

Good win for the Sox last night.  Curt Schilling only throws 80+ pitches, Papelbon throws ONE pitch to bail out Gagne, and Manny and Youkilis were back in action.  A good game indeed.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 26, 2007)

The Red Sox could clinch as soon as tomorrow.

3, ladies and gents.

*3!*


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 26, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Holy hell, the Sox get a GIFT from Tampa!



 Tampa has played NY tough all year.  I think Tampa has as many wins vs NY as Boston does, and there's still 2 more games to go.

Is NY _really_ trying to win the division?    They replace Clemens with Igawa and his 6.75 ERA (before the Tampa game), rather than going with Kennedy who has pitched well in all his starts so far.  Granted, Igawa did a good job, but Torre couldn't have known that was going to happen before the game was played.  Kennedy's last game was Sept 13, so he would have been well rested.

Then with the game on the line, Torre brings in Karsten's with his 10.00+ ERA.  It's as if Torre just wanted to get the game over so as to not tire out the other players with a long extra inning game.  If they can't win it in 9 (or 10) innings, then just get it over and try again tomorrow.

Finally there is this:



> Yankees general manager Brian Cashman said Clemens could have pitched Tuesday if it had been a must-win game.



It seems to me that every game is a must-win game _if they're trying to win the division_.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 26, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> It seems to me that every game is a must-win game _if they're trying to win the division_.



They said that during the telecast last night too....that Clemens was feeling tightness in his leg and could have pitched, but they are saving him for the post-season.  I'd have no problem with that if I were a Yankee fan, but I'd also want them to make up their minds on whether or not they are trying to win the division.  

Conversely, Eric Gange got into trouble last night, so Terry Francona pulled him in the middle of an inning.  You don't do that if you are just coasting to the end of the regular season.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 26, 2007)

Cleveland currently is 3 games better than LA in the loss column (and LA is getting pounded right now, so make it 4), so if the Yankees get the wild card, they'd open against the Indians.  If they win the division, they open against LA.  Given that LA does very well against NY, it wouldn't surprise me if NY was trying to get a 1st round matchup against the Indians.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 26, 2007)

Torre does some strange things.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats to the Yankee assholes for clinching a playoff spot.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 27, 2007)

That was quite the celebration for playing second fiddle to the Red Sox all season.. 

Magic number is 2.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 27, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Magic number is 2.



Tonight's looking good for a clincher.

Josh Beckett vs Boof Bonser (Boof???)
Phil Hughes vs Scott Kazmir

It'd be nice to clich today or tomorrow then rest all the regulars the last couple of games.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 27, 2007)

So are the METS going to hold on and win their division or what?  They could be the first team to blow a 7 game lead with 17 games to play.

Remaining schedules:

Mets:  St Louis tonight, then three vs Florida
Philly:  Atlanta tonight, then three vs Washington

All home games for both teams.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 27, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Congrats to the Yankee assholes for clinching a playoff spot.



 

Bring on the Indians!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 27, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> That was quite the celebration for playing second fiddle to the Red Sox all season..
> 
> Magic number is 2.




I think they were celebrating that they would not have to face LA in the first round.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 27, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Tonight's looking good for a clincher.
> 
> Josh Beckett vs Boof Bonser (Boof???)
> Phil Hughes vs Scott Kazmir
> ...



Do you really think the Sox can't beat Minnesota a couple of games if they rest some regulars?  I wonder if the Yankees will field a bunch of call-ups?


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 27, 2007)

I kind of feel like the division was won on Tuesday when the Yanks got walked off the field.  3 game lead with 5 to play is nearly impossible to overcome, both teams would be better off resting their regulars and accepting the fact that the Sox are the AL East Pennant winners and the Yankees are the Wild Card winners.

Either way, we'll see eachother in round deuce.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 27, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I kind of feel like the division was won on Tuesday when the Yanks got walked off the field.  3 game lead with 5 to play is nearly impossible to overcome



I felt the same way too, especially considering who the teams were playing.     Now if the Yankees were coming into Boston for a 5 game series, perhaps my thinking would be different.



soxmuscle said:


> Either way, we'll see eachother in round deuce.



   Given the season series, it should be yet another great battle.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 27, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Bring on the Indians!



The Tribe will be tough.  You're going to have to face Carmona and Sabathia four times in a five game series.  

Carmona:  19-8, 3.06
Sabathia:  18-7, 3.19


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Win last night...lets keep it goin tonight and through to the WS!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> That was quite the celebration for playing second fiddle to the Red Sox all season..
> 
> Magic number is 2.


It was well deserved, in mid season everyone left them for dead.

They almost caught up to Boston, almost. If they have played better earlier there's no doubt Boston would be trailing.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> So are the METS going to hold on and win their division or what? They could be the first team to blow a 7 game lead with 17 games to play.
> 
> Remaining schedules:
> 
> ...


 
No freaking pitching.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I think they were celebrating that they would not have to face LA in the first round.


The Angels have the Yankees number, I would be scared too.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 27, 2007)

They just took two out of three...now we got baltimore nd then its on...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 28, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> They almost caught up to Boston, almost. If they have played better earlier there's no doubt Boston would be trailing.



The division race ain't over yet.  

The NL situation is freakin awesome right now.  Three games left to play in the regular season and no one's clinched a playoff birth!  Should be a fun weekend for baseball.

Anyone who thinks adding the Wild Card team was a bad idea is dumb.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 28, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> No freaking pitching.



No hitting either, apparently.  How the hell do they get shut down by JOEL PINIERO?  Three hits?  

Mets fans right now --- >


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 28, 2007)

Are these pennant races being choreographed by MLB?

First we have the Yankees getting to within 1 game of Boston, only to lose to Tampa Bay.  Then after NY finally clinches a playoff spot, they face Kazmir with several regulars on the bench resting, only to wind up with a win.  All the while, Boston, at home with 20 game winner Beckett on the mound, loses to the pathetic Twins, thus prolonging the clinching of that division.   

As IAB said, the NL is rediculous.  Three games left and not a single team has clinched anything yet.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> No hitting either, apparently. How the hell do they get shut down by JOEL PINIERO? Three hits?
> 
> Mets fans right now --- >


I am really disapointed.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 28, 2007)

How can you not love this, especially as fans of the Red Sox and Yankees getting to sit back and watch the NL teams pound eachother.  I might be going to Cinci this weekend for a Cubs game to join in on the fun...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 28, 2007)

Important game for the Sox tonight. They must win, especially if the Yankees win.

I'd like to see the Cubs, Phillies, Rockies and Arizona get in. I'm tired of the Mets (they'll easily get knocked out in the first round of the playoffs) and the Brewers stink. I chose AZ over SD because SD has been plagued with injuries and their offense sucks. 

Redsox
Angels
Indians
Yankees

D-backs
Phillies
Rockies
Cubs

Now THAT would be a good playoff scenario


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 28, 2007)

Mets are down 2-0 in the first.



Sox are up 2-0 early.    Mike Lowell is going to get some MVP votes.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Mets are down 2-0 in the first.
> 
> 
> 
> Sox are up 2-0 early.  *A-Rod* is going to get the MVP crown.


Damn Mets.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry, min0.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 28, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Mike Lowell is going to get some MVP votes.



He's had a very good year, but he can't touch Arod's numbers.

And I'm not too happy about Ortiz getting hot lately.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 28, 2007)

And then the magic number was 1...


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 28, 2007)

Fat lady hasn't sung yet.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Cubs= 2007 World Series Champions.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 29, 2007)

Mariano is secretly a Red Sox fan.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 29, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 29, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Mariano is secretly a Red Sox fan.



Un-freakin-believable.  I went to bed just after Rivera came on to pitch.  I was rather surprised to find out the result when I woke up this morning.     I'd ask min0 wtf is going on, but they have more pressing issues in the NL East.

Oh yes, and Mussina pitched another gem.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 29, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I'd ask min0 wtf is going on, but they have more pressing issues in the NL East.



The Mets are done.  Now THAT is a remarkable turnaround (wrong direction, of course).    I can't even sit here and say the Phils deserve a lot of the credit....the Mets have just GACKED it away!  

I feel for Mets fans.  I really do.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 29, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> The Mets are done. Now THAT is a remarkable turnaround (wrong direction, of course).  I can't even sit here and say the Phils deserve a lot of the credit....the Mets have just GACKED it away!
> 
> *I feel for Mets fans. I really do*.


Most Red Sox fans of the past know all about this pain.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 1, 2007)

ALDS predictions, anyone?

Yankees in 3.
Red Sox in 5.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 1, 2007)

akiss49ers said:


> I say the San Francisco Giants will do it this Year



My nomination for the worst prediction in this thread.  

 

I might just have to go back and see if there are any others.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 1, 2007)

The Giants had nothing, all year.  What a miserable pick.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 1, 2007)

ALDS Predictions

Redsox in 4
Indians in 5


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 1, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> My nomination for the worst prediction in this thread.



 

Nice find.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> ALDS predictions, anyone?



NY in 4 and Boston in 5, thus setting up the series we all want to see.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2007)

Back in April ...



Goodfella9783 said:


> I'm liking how the AL east is looking right now. Tight race with the Sox on top



You got that one right.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I can predict now it will be a Bosox Met world series.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2007)

danny81 said:


> I HATE THE YANKEES. actualy i hate the fans. they are so annoying and never admit that *the Mets are better * and always make up dumb excuses


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2007)

jrvazzer said:


> The Yankee's On Sept. 30th 2007 Will Be 13 Games Ahead Of Toronto With Boston Behind. Just Like Last Year.



A one post wonder.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2007)

North Jersey Media Group providing local news, sports & classifieds for Northern New Jersey!

Wow.



> Joe Torre's 12-year run as manager of the Yankees will likely end if his team does not rally to beat the Cleveland Indians in the AL Division Series, George Steinbrenner told The Record on Saturday night.
> "His job is on the line," the Yankees' owner said in a phone interview. "I think we're paying him a lot of money. He's the highest-paid manager in baseball, so I don't think we'd take him back if we don't win this series."


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 8, 2007)

Yanks won, Torres safe for now.

I don't see them winning 2 straight.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 8, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I don't see them winning 2 straight.



I do.  I have little doubt that they will.  Assholes.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 8, 2007)

Mock, yea.  Ing, yea.  Byrd, yea.  Yea, yea.

Paul Byrd, if he's not hitting his spots could get shellacked.  

I want to see the Yankees lose, but if the Yankees win tonight, the Yankees will be relying on Clemens/Mussina to pitch game one against the Sox while the Indians would only be able to throw Sabathia on normal rest once in the Series.

Ideal situation:  Indians win in five.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 9, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Ideal situation:  Indians win in five.



I can live with the actual results.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 9, 2007)

A disappointing end to an up-and-down season.   

So who won't be back next year?  Clemens?  Posada?  Rivera?  Torre?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2007)

A-rod?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 9, 2007)

A-rod will be back if he wants to stay.  The question is, does he?

The others would want to stay, but it will depend on the front office if they return.  Although Clemens really should hang them up for good.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

Torre is gone, Both Posada and Rivera were miffed at the way Bernie was treated, A-Rod goes where his agent tells him to go.
Clemens is gone.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 10, 2007)

I do not see A-Rod returning. 

The Yankees have made it clear that they won't pursue him if he opts out, if he opts out, he's set to make another record breaking deal (10 years, $30 million).

Why would he return, especially with Posada, Rivera, and Pettite moving on as well?  He won't.

There were some calles yesterday on the FAN talking about how the Yankees should trade Jeter.  No team would dare pick up that albatross of a contract, but it certainly indicated to me just how much work that Yankee team has to do this offseason.

Should be an interesting one for you guys.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 10, 2007)

Everyone is saying that the Yankees "dynasty" ended this year. No, it ended in 2000.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 10, 2007)

12 consecutive years of making the playoffs is still pretty impressive.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> 12 consecutive years of making the playoffs is still pretty impressive.



Especially when you consider that all their players are homosexual.


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 10, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Especially when you consider that all their players are homosexual.



oh..come on now


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 10, 2007)

Well they are.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 10, 2007)

I bet a couple are bi.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 10, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> oh..come on now



What's the problem?

I find it odd that Yankee management doesn't allow thier players to have facial hair but they allow locker room fudgepacking.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 10, 2007)

The Yankees have been a good but flawed team for the last seven years.

The dynasty ended a long time ago, the era however ends when the team is dismantled and thats going to happen this offseason.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 10, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


>


Noice


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 10, 2007)

I'll take 12 straight years of playoffs over 5 straight last place finishes.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 10, 2007)

How about the D' backs and Rockies, they can even get people to the stadium.



> On Monday, though, more than *12,000* seats were still available for both Games 1 and 2 at Chase Field. The series begins Thursday.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 10, 2007)

A-Rod has until 10 days after the World Series to choose if he stays or signs with someone else, my guess would be the Angels.

Cashman is not going after him but The Boss wants him in NY.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 10, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> How about the D' backs and Rockies, they can even get people to the stadium.



I heard about that.  What a joke.   

Red Sox and Yankee fans can't even get tickets to the regular season, let alone the playoffs.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 10, 2007)

That's one reason I wanted to see the Cub's in it, they waited a long time to see a World Series.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)

*Joe Torre may stay with Yankees*

7Online.com: Developing Story: Joe Torre may stay with Yankees


Right now you have too many players who have said they will leave if he leaves.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 12, 2007)

Mino and Triple Threat, do you want Torre to stay or go?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Mino and Triple Threat, do you want Torre to stay or go?


I want him to stay, how can anyone say he was bad.
12 straight years in the playoffs.

If he leaves so will a few of the free agents, it's also been said he attracts a lot of free agents.

Keep him together with this group, once this group retires or leaves via free agency than I can see them going into another direction.

He brought calm into a crazy environment.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 12, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Mino and Triple Threat, do you want Torre to stay or go?



Stay, without a doubt, for pretty much the same reasons min0 stated.  Give him 3 years, as well as Posada and Rivera.  With the addition of the newcomers, let's see if he can get them to the top one more time.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2007)

Ron Guidry may be gone, word is their minor league pitching coach may replace him. He did a good job with the new kids last year.

I don't want to see him go but if they do get rid of him get that guy Mazzone.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 19, 2007)

What a slap in the face that contract was to Torre.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 19, 2007)

What were the terms


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 19, 2007)

He was getting 5 million, the rest was incentive based on world series performance.

Basically asking him to take a pay cut.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 19, 2007)

Ouch.  MSN had it, but on video and I didn't feel like watching the whole thing.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2007)

I lost a pinstripe today.
He brought class and dignity to an organization that lost it.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2007)

The NY media is all over the Yankee brass for getting rid of Joe Torre.

The Boss is now a figurehead.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 21, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> The NY media is all over the Yankee brass for getting rid of Joe Torre.



And well they should be.  Getting rid can't Torre can't be a plus if they're trying to resign Mo, Jorge, and Arod.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> And well they should be. Getting rid can't Torre can't be a plus if they're trying to resign Mo, Jorge, and Arod.


Nope, now watch the organization go into disarray.

I would hate to see Mo and Posada leave but if Arod does leave....oh well. 

Money hungry POS.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 22, 2007)

Do you Yankee fans feel any vibe one way or another what's going to happen with Arod?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2007)

Fake-Rod may leave.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 22, 2007)

Just replace him with Mike Lowell


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Just replace him with Mike Lowell


Sounds good to me.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 22, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Just replace him with Mike Lowell



I don't know if the Red Sox are going to pay him the kind of money he's going to be looking for.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 25, 2007)

I bet they hire Mattingly.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 27, 2007)

There is a story on ESPN.com that says he Yankees are prepared to offer A-Rod a contract extension in the area of five years/$150 million.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 27, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> There is a story on ESPN.com that says he Yankees are prepared to offer A-Rod a contract extension in the area of five years/$150 million.



And they couldn't come up with a few million more for Torre?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 27, 2007)

They didn't want him, that Levin fag guy.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2007)

Look for the Yanks to go after Tori Hunter.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I bet they hire Mattingly.


I think Joe Giraldi would be a better pick.
They will sign him!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 29, 2007)

I heard Giraldi was basically in the bag as the new Bench Boss.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I heard Giraldi was basically in the bag as the new Bench Boss.


He's smart, he's played here, he's not scared of the NY media, he had a decent year as a manager.

Mattingly has never managed and when he deals with the media he seems out of place.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah and if shit hits the fan, then it will be easy to get rid of Giraldi, in comparison to Mattingly.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2007)

It may also keep a few Yankees on the team, he helped Posada as a catcher and he was both Petite's and Mo's battery mate.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Yeah and if shit hits the fan, then it will be easy to get rid of Giraldi, in comparison to Mattingly.


Mattingly is an Icon here. 

I would hate to see someone I admired growing up talking a beating by the media and fans.

I remember when Buddy Harrelson played here in NY, while he wasn't a good hitter he was a decent scrappy fielder.....but when he managed the Mets and they started to lose it became ugly, you don't hear much about him like you used to.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I think Joe Giraldi would be a better pick.
> They will sign him!


It happened.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2007)

Don Mattingly is leaving the Yankees, he is disapointed he didn't get the managers job.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 29, 2007)

is it on tv?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2007)

*Yankees to name Joe Girardi manager*

I feel good about this, if theres anyone out there to replace Torre it's him. 
He was schooled by Torre.
He may light a fire under these players.
If it happens.


Monday, October 29th 2007, 1:22 PM 




> The Yankees have made an official offer to Joe Girardi to become the 32nd manager in the clubs storied history.
> The Daily News reported yesterday and today that the Yankees were expected to offer the 43-year-old Girardi the job, and club sources confirmed today that they have told the former Yankee catcher that he is their choice.
> No official annoucement will be made by the team until contract terms can be worked out, but Girardi's family was already celebrating today.
> "The (Girardi) family is extremely happy for Joe. We're sincerely happy that they both got what they wanted. The Yankees got a young manager and Joe got the position he always truly wanted," said Dr. John Girardi, older brother of Joe and the president and CEO of Poplar Creek Surgical Center in Hoffman Estates, Illinois.
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2007)

The Yanks have 3 good young arms...thats good.
At first they have had Giambi..


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2007)

Giraldi is the Manager.
Torre is going to LA with Mattingly as a bench coach.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 6, 2007)

Andy Pettite opts out of contract to become a free agent.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 6, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Andy Pettite opts out of contract to become a free agent.


Andy Pettitte declines player option with Yanks for 2008


He has stated he wants to come back, also unlike with Pay-Rod he the Yankees want Pettite back.....they need his old arm...


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 6, 2007)

> "If Andy decides to play, I am confident we can reach an agreement with the Yankees within 24 hours," Hendricks said in his e-mail. "The only options, as* Andy has stated, are the Yankees or retirement.* He appreciates the Yankees' willingness to give him the time he feels he needs. I do not expect him to make a decision for quite some time."


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 6, 2007)

*Jorge Posada wants 4-year deal; waits on Yanks, Mets*

Jorge Posada wants 4-year deal; waits on Yanks, Mets

The Mets want him, Yanks should give him what he wants.
Where can you find a catcher who can hit like him, plus he's a switch hitter.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 6, 2007)

If leave-Rod goes I would think the Yanks should go after Crede.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 6, 2007)

He had a career year last year.  Giving him $13.3 million dollars per year over the next four years would be disastrous, in fact with the way I expect him to decline just about half of the major leagues would find that contract franchise crippling.

The Yankees will suck next year.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 6, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> If leave-Rod goes I would think the Yanks should go after Crede.



It's been speculated, but only because it makes some sense.

Crede may be an option, but Lowell, Cabrera, and Beltre are rumored to be the prime suspects.

Who they will give up for the latter two is yet to be determined.  You'd have to think 2 of Joba Chamberlain, Phillip Hughes, and Robinson Cano would have to be involved for the Yankees to win the Cabrera trade sweepstakes, which isn't a good deal for them.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 6, 2007)

They don't plan on getting rid of their future.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 6, 2007)

At first I thought he would be a good addition, but reading this article made me think twice.



> As for Lowell, who will be *34(too old)* next year and who topped off a career 120-RBI season by winning World Series MVP honors, the *Red Sox reluctantly will offer him three years to retain him*. (I would rather spend it on Posada) And while the Yankees are certain to be aggressive bidders for him, the righthanded Lowell's home and away stats might be cause for caution. In almost the same number of at-bats,* Lowell hit .373 with 14 homers and 73 RBI at Fenway Park as opposed to .276, 7 homers and 47 RBI on the road* (that's why the Yankees may first look to a trade for White Sox third baseman *Joe Crede*).


It's clear his numbers where helped by the green monster, his numbers would drop at Yankee stadium....the left field is a killer for right handers.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 6, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> The Yankees will suck next year.


I would bet you $20.00 they will contend with Boston next year.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 6, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> At first I thought he would be a good addition, but reading this article made me think twice.
> 
> 
> It's clear his numbers where helped by the green monster, his numbers would drop at Yankee stadium....the left field is a killer for right handers.



Lowell will be a good addition, only if he comes back to the Red Sox.  If he darts, it's because he was blown away with a 4 or 5 year deal, which in all honesty, he doesn't deserve in the least.

Posada also had a career year last year, he's two years older than Lowell, and plays a much more demanding catcher position.  You're not hesitant at all in locking up Posada for four years?

If not, Johnny Damon says Hello..


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 6, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I would bet you $20.00 they will contend with Boston next year.



Could it be?  The first ever IM wager?  

I would say yes, but the fact that Schilling, A-Rod, Pettite, Posada, and a plethora of other talent could technically be locked up today, I'm going to hold off until atleast after the Winter Meetings.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 6, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Could it be? The first ever IM wager?
> 
> I would say yes, but the fact that Schilling, A-Rod, Pettite, Posada, and a plethora of other talent could technically be locked up today, I'm going to hold off until atleast after the Winter Meetings.


OK, I do hear Schilling may sign a 1 year deal with Boston.
It's where he should finish out his career, anywhere else and I would think less of him.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 6, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Lowell will be a good addition, only if he comes back to the Red Sox. If he darts, it's because he was blown away with a 4 or 5 year deal, which in all honesty, he doesn't deserve in the least.
> I agree.
> 
> Posada also had a career year last year, he's two years older than Lowell, and plays a much more demanding catcher position. You're not hesitant at all in locking up Posada for four years?
> ...


4 years is a lot for a catcher, I would sign him for 3 knowing he may only play 2 as a catcher...the third is just to keep him.

Johnny Damon is not that old.....I thought he would slow down next year not his past year.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 6, 2007)

I would try to get Tori Hunter and try to get rid of Damon somehow.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 6, 2007)

Curt Schilling, Red Sox Agree On One-Year Deal

He even took a pay cut. That was classy...


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 6, 2007)

*Yankees eye Lowell, Beltre, Cabrera for 3B*

Hmm...Sox...you may have a point.
Where are the Marlins not haveing a sale?
November 6, 2007


> ORLANDO, Fla.
> Dim adsVB,poadsVB=0If ScriptEngineMajorVersion >=2 then adsVB=1Function adsAX(aX)on error resume nextIf adsVB=1 thenadsAX=Falseset po=CreateObject(aX)adsAX=IsObject(po)If (err) then adsAX=FalseElseadsAX=FalseEnd IfEnd Functionhttp://servedby.advertising.com/cli...,1414739413,707420^503343^1^0,1_/bnum=6655428
> The Yankees, maintaining their resolve to move on without Alex Rodriguez, have begun to explore alternative options at third base, general manager Brian Cashman confirmed yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 9, 2007)

*Miguel Tejada could be third option for Yankees*

Miguel Tejada could be third option for Yankees



LAKE BUENA VISTA, Fla. - The Yankees might not be able to lure Mike Lowell from Boston and appear unwilling to pay the price to acquire Miguel Cabrera from Florida, but another name has emerged that could prove to be the most sensible option: Miguel Tejada.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2007)

*Jorge Posada agrees to deal; Mariano Rivera talks heat up*







Jorge Posada agrees to deal; Mariano Rivera talks heat up


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 13, 2007)

It's way too much money, but Posada had the Yankees bent over since day one.  Decent signing given the market for catchers and the fact that Sal Fasano would probably be starting if it weren't for this deal...


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2007)

True, I always thought Joe Giraldi was more clutch and a better catcher than Posada but his bat is still valuable and the fact he's a switch hitter even better.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 13, 2007)

It's just he's 36 and you're going to be paying him a hefty price into his forties...  It'll be fine next year most likely, but he'll be useless by the end of this deal.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> It's just he's 36 and you're going to be paying him a hefty price into his forties... It'll be fine next year most likely, but he'll be useless by the end of this deal.


I give him 2 1/2 years, if that's what it took to keep him I'm fine with that.
The Yanks can afford it. Now the Damon signing was not a good one, he looks so broken down.


----------



## layla17 (Nov 13, 2007)

How much was the Damon deal for?  I thought for sure they would make a run at Torii Hunter?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2007)

layla17 said:


> How much was the Damon deal for? I thought for sure they would make a run at Torii Hunter?


Not sure, I was to see him come over and lead off but I never cared for his fielding, especially his weak arm.
He really bottomed out.

Now I would like to have Tori in NY.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 13, 2007)

layla17 said:


> How much was the Damon deal for?  I thought for sure they would make a run at Torii Hunter?



I think Damon was 4 yr, 52 million.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 13, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> It's way too much money, but Posada had the Yankees bent over since day one.  Decent signing given the market for catchers and the fact that Sal Fasano would probably be starting if it weren't for this deal...



Yeah, 3 yrs would have been better given his age.  Or maybe a 4th yr based on performance over the last 2.

NY needs to start grooming another catcher at the minor league level.


----------



## layla17 (Nov 14, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Not sure, I was to see him come over and lead off but I never cared for his fielding, especially his weak arm.
> He really bottomed out.
> 
> Now I would like to have Tori in NY.



His arm is awful.  He'd be a lot better in left field.  I hope the Yanks land Torii Hunter.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Yeah, 3 yrs would have been better given his age.  Or maybe a 4th yr based on performance over the last 2.
> 
> NY needs to start grooming another catcher at the minor league level.


 
That's one of the positions the need to have a solid leader.The great Yankee teams have a history of having allstar and very good catchers starting with Bill Dicky to Berra to Howard to Munson and now Posada.Finding a good solid catcher is very hard, in fact I believe Posada played the infield in the minors before his father or some else suggested he become a catcher to help get to the majors quicker.Stanley and giraldi were also pretty decent.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2007)

News just keeps getting better for Yanks 

ABC News: Jeter the Cheater? May Owe N.Y. Millions

Well there players.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 17, 2007)

A man was found lying in a New York city street one morning, wearing nothing but stockings, high heels, suspenders, a thong and and a Toronto Blue Jays jersey.

Police removed the shirt to save the man any embarrassment.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> A man was found lying in a New York city street one morning, wearing nothing but stockings, high heels, suspenders, a thong and and a Toronto Blue Jays jersey.
> 
> Police removed the shirt to save the man any embarrassment.


 

Triple to the rescue.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> News just keeps getting better for Yanks
> 
> ABC News: Jeter the Cheater? May Owe N.Y. Millions
> 
> Well there players.


 

Don't mess with Jeter, this will wash away quickly.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2007)

*Mo stays, A-rod may stay.............*

.....and hopefully Pettite stays for at least one more.
The Yanks need him to lead the new kids, Messina is fading and I don't consider him a leader...Wang was limp agaisnt the Cleveland Steamers...

*Mariano Rivera takes 3-year deal for $45 million from Yankees*


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2007)

*Yankee Mvps*

Damn, this team is awesome.


The Yankees have had more MVP Award winners than any other franchise. Here's a look at the 22 Bombers who have won the award: 


2007: Alex Rodriguez 
2005: Alex Rodriguez 
1985: Don Mattingly 
1976: Thurman Munson 
1963: Elston Howard 
1962: Mickey Mantle 
1961: Roger Maris 
1960: Roger Maris 
1957: Mickey Mantle 
1956: Mickey Mantle 
1955: Yogi Berra 
1954: Yogi Berra 
1951: Yogi Berra 
1950: Phil Rizzuto 
1947: Joe DiMaggio 
1943: Spud Chandler 
1942: Joe Gordon 
1941: Joe DiMaggio 
1939: Joe DiMaggio 
1936: Lou Gehrig 
1927: Lou Gehrig 
1923: Babe Ruth


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 20, 2007)

That's only because they have the highest payroll to get these big MVP-caliber superstars. Nothing surprising.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 20, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> That's only because they have the highest payroll to get these big MVP-caliber superstars. Nothing surprising.



Look again.  Most of them were before the players were getting the big bucks.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> That's only because they have the highest payroll to get these big MVP-caliber superstars. Nothing surprising.


Wrong!

Look at the list carefully, there is only one player to benefit the high payroll.

I wouldn't about  talk high payrolls anymore Shiz, Boston finally stopped it's stingy ways and won.


Ruth-- we got him because the Boston owner wanted to fund a broadway play----HOMO!

Dimaggio, Mantle, Mattingly, Rizzuto, Gehrig, Howard, Munson, Gordan and Chandler were all* Farm products.*



Maris--Via a trade from Kansas City


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2007)

The majority of these players were home grown!

Why the hate? Give it up, you won 2 World Series in less than 10 years and you may have more...

Move away from the Yankee shadow and be proud, your no longer the underdog, your the new and proud  Red sox nation..

Hater.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> That's only because they have the highest payroll to get these big MVP-caliber superstars. Nothing surprising.


Dam nit! I'm not done!

The Yankees of the Pre-Boss era were notoriously stingy.

Let me dig up some history notes....


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 20, 2007)

Who cares.  Very gay all of them


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2007)

I might add that although the Babe may or may not had a higher salary than the president at the time he also had a better year than the President.

The Babe earned his money. He is Baseball.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Who cares. Very gay all of them


The Yankees use Toronto as toilet tissue.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2007)

Mother (Boston) and Father (Yankees) are having a spat, stepchild (Blue Jays).....go to your room.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2007)

Here's a good example.

* 
Mantle Loses Holdout​




 
Mickey Refused a $17,000 Salary Cut for the 1960 Season
Mickey would accept a salary cut of $2,000, but not more. He made $72,000, not $75,,000 in 1959. The Yankees' offer of $55,000, made Mickey livid.

Mickey Mantle had a terrible season in 1959, batting .285, with 31 home runs, 75 RBIs, and a.517 slugging average. Yankees??? general manager George Weiss wanted to slash Mickey???s $75,000 salary by $15,000. From his home in Dallas, Mantle agreed that his 1959 season ???wasn???t so good,??? but he felt that the New York Yankees ???cut my salary too much.???
		
Click to expand...

​​​​​*​​​​​​​


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 20, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> The Yankees use Toronto as toilet tissue.



If we want to go back in history all the time.  What happened between 84-93?  Who was toilet paper?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2007)

Well everyone has some down time.  

We've just been fortunate to have less downtime than others.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> If we want to go back in history all the time. What happened between 84-93? Who was toilet paper?


Those were really pathectic times.

Though not as bad as my Mets from the mid to late 70's and early 80's.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 20, 2007)

I knew i would see a few Yankees fans getting all defensive. I was joking and was just referring to that bum (A-Rod).

What can i say, i grew up rooting for the Redsox and any team who beats the Yankees. I hate them with a passion. Blame my father for that one. Although, i can understand the other side of the spectrum because everyone outside of New England is developing a hatred toward the Patriots. 

If anything Min0, i would enjoy being hated by the country for supporting a winning team. I'm finally experiencing that this year because of the success in all Boston sports (redsox, patriots, celtics, boston college and yes, the revolution).


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 20, 2007)

A-Rod fits the bill of a player who was being purchased, nobody else does because money wasn't an issue before 1985.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> I knew i would see a few Yankees fans getting all defensive. I was joking and was just referring to that bum (A-Rod).
> 
> What can i say, i grew up rooting for the Redsox and any team who beats the Yankees. I hate them with a passion. Blame my father for that one. Although, i can understand the other side of the spectrum because everyone outside of New England is developing a hatred toward the Patriots.
> 
> If anything Min0, i would enjoy being hated by the country for supporting a winning team. I'm finally experiencing that this year because of the success in all Boston sports (redsox, patriots, celtics, boston college and yes, the revolution).


Welcome to the dark side.  

It doesn't help that the Patriots have Belachick as a coach.Great team with a great quarterback.  

There's something in the water up in Boston. Thy deserve it though, Boston has some loyal fans.

How about them Celtics? This is the team to beat.

As a sports fan I appluad Boston. 

As a New Yorker...well...take that!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 21, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Who cares.  Very gay all of them



This should end the debate.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2007)

I now think we should pass on SAntana...I think the Rookie will do good in the years to come.

Look at his record against the Bosox, Detroit and the Indians. Don't get me wrong I would love to have him but I think Hughs has a future here.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 24, 2008)

Neither Boston or NY has pulled the trigger on the Santana deal yet.    The Twins may have to drop their asking price.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 24, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Neither Boston or NY has pulled the trigger on the Santana deal yet.    The Twins may have to drop their asking price.



Mets


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 24, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Neither Boston or NY has pulled the trigger on the Santana deal yet.  The Twins may have to drop their asking price.


Word has it Boston just wants the Yankees to unload more good players to get Santana.

So far Hank hasn't pulled the trigger.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 24, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> So far Hank hasn't pulled the trigger.



Hank is piece of shit.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 24, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Hank is piece of shit.


Why?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 24, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Why?



He's a blowhard.  Talks too much.  Makes promises and then goes back on them.  Vows to do this, vows to do that and never comes through.  

His word has become meaningless and his Yankees haven't even played a game under his watch.

It's quite comical actually.

This is the year the Yankees miss the playoffs.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 27, 2008)

AP Interview: Yankees boss Hank Steinbrenner promises patience (really), but team better win - International Herald Tribune

Piece.  Of.  Shit.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 27, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> This is the year the Yankees miss the playoffs.



Didn't you say that last year?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 27, 2008)

Annoyed by all the negativity surrounding the Mitchell Report, Hank Steinbrenner told the New York Daily News that there is no reason to question the championships the Yankees won during the supposed "steroids era". 

"Don't make any mistake about it," he told an Associated Press reporter, "Our teams in the late '90s beat everybody, and we beat everybody because we were that much better than everybody. And they had just as many players doing stuff - all the teams. I guarantee you, go through every team in baseball and they all have the same basic percentage of players doing stuff. They just weren't as good as us." 

"You think the Red Sox didn't have players doing stuff back then? Give me a break. They just weren't as good as us, and neither was anybody else."

***

Once again, the Yankees are becoming a joke.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 27, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Didn't you say that last year?



I might have said something along those lines early on in the season when they were struggling, but I don't remember saying _exactly_ that.

You're probably right though


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 27, 2008)

_"But as far as missing the playoffs — if we miss the playoffs by the endof this year, I don't know how patient I'll be. But it won't be againstthe players. It won't be a matter of that. It will be a matter of maybecertain people in the organization could have done something else."

***

_It's January, Hank.  How the fuck can you assume it will be a coach or management person to blame for your teams demise?

You think Torre is glad he got out of that mess, I sure do.

Good Luck, Joe Girardi.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 28, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Annoyed by all the negativity surrounding the Mitchell Report, Hank Steinbrenner told the New York Daily News that there is no reason to question the championships the Yankees won during the supposed "steroids era".
> 
> "Don't make any mistake about it," he told an Associated Press reporter, "Our teams in the late '90s beat everybody, and we beat everybody because we were that much better than everybody. And they had just as many players doing stuff - all the teams. I guarantee you, go through every team in baseball and they all have the same basic percentage of players doing stuff. They just weren't as good as us."
> 
> ...


 
Every team was using it, unfortionatly the only teams to ratted out were the Yankees and the Mets.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 28, 2008)

No teams were ratted out.  It was players ratting out other players.  According to those players (taken all from the Mitchell report), the Yankees were the clear favorite in terms of players who broke the rules.  I'm not saying the Yankees dynasty that was the late 90's is tarnished, but it's quite odd that the biggest names in the sport who got caught (outside of Barry Bonds) all happened to wear Yankee pinstripes at one time or another.

Giambi and Sheffield both 100% took steroids for years upon years, that's been known since the BALCO scandal nearly three years ago.

Roger Clemens, Jason Grimsley, Glenallen Hill, David Justice, Chuck Knoblauch, Denny Neagle, Andy Pettite, Mike Stanton, Ron Villone, Rondell White among others were also ratted out.

Pretty much 50-75% of the people implicated have Yankee ties.  Again, not taking anything away from those teams, but there isn't a doubt in my mind that many higher-ups within the Yankee organization knew full well what their players were doing.

I can't wait until Roger Clemens is made into a complete and utter buffoon in a week.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 28, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I can't wait until Roger Clemens is made into a complete and utter buffoon in a week.


Too late.....


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 28, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Too late.....



Well it should be proven by this time next week that he lied about not using steroids, etc.  I think that will be fun.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 28, 2008)

I always felt he did do it, but for the sake of the game I hope he doesn't.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Once again, the Yankees are becoming a joke.



The Yankees would be OK if Hank would just shut up, stay in the background, and let the baseball people make the decisions.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 29, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> The Yankees would be OK if Hank would just shut up, stay in the background, and let the baseball people make the decisions.



Exactly, but he won't.  He's a Steinbrenner.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 14, 2008)

Spring training - just around the corner.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 14, 2008)

You need a new thread for 2008.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 14, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> You need a new thread for 2008.


 
I agree, it was a bad, bad, bad year for Baseball.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 14, 2008)

New baseball thread all together.  We don't need it labeled Skankee's that's for sure


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> You need a new thread for 2008.



OK, but now I need a title for the thread.  Here's what I've come up with so far.

The Yankees will be great in 2008.  (It rhymes if you say it right)

Life without Roger - The Yankees shoot for the top.

How about those Yankees - the sequel.   

Let's talk about the Yankees.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 15, 2008)

No, it's our turn ...

"How about them Redsox!"


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2008)

shiznit2169 said:


> No, it's our turn ...
> 
> "How about them Redsox!"


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 15, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> OK, but now I need a title for the thread.  Here's what I've come up with so far.
> 
> The Yankees will be great in 2008.  (It rhymes if you say it right)
> 
> ...



Done and done.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Done and done.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 15, 2008)

shiznit2169 said:


> No, it's our turn ...
> 
> "How about them Redsox!"


Why not both?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 15, 2008)

Cause it is the year of the Jay


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 15, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Cause it is the year of the Jay


Actually it's the year of the rat.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 15, 2008)

Who Petitte?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 15, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Who Petitte?


----------

